# EOI for visa subclass 189



## Batman1982 (Sep 10, 2012)

I have submitted EOI for subclass 189 with 65 points as Developer Programmer. Is there any chance that I will get invite in next couple of months or should I try looking for State Sponsorship or extra 5 points for partner's skills?


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq (Sep 8, 2012)

Invitations have already been given for 70 points. I guess its just a matter of time when the lowest score drops to 65.


----------



## Batman1982 (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks Sikandar..so will wait for couple of months before going for extra 5 points. Lets see who all gets invites in Oct.


----------



## engtoaus (Sep 3, 2012)

When did you submit your EOI?
I believe there is quite a significant number of applicants with 65 points (reading the forums) so the date of EOI will play a major role in who gets invited in the next few months.
I would suggest you check the occupation ceiling and if its not much, then you should try getting the extra 5 points (partner or state). 70 points should get you the invite sooner 



Batman1982 said:


> I have submitted EOI for subclass 189 with 65 points as Developer Programmer. Is there any chance that I will get invite in next couple of months or should I try looking for State Sponsorship or extra 5 points for partner's skills?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

engtoaus said:


> When did you submit your EOI?
> I believe there is quite a significant number of applicants with 65 points (reading the forums) so the date of EOI will play a major role in who gets invited in the next few months.
> I would suggest you check the occupation ceiling and if its not much, then you should try getting the extra 5 points (partner or state). 70 points should get you the invite sooner


Hii

I have lodged EOI for 189 with 70 points on 7 September... Is there a chance that I will get Invite before end of October??
Regards
RK


----------



## Batman1982 (Sep 10, 2012)

Actually submitted in Sep only but I am also waiting for VIV SS. So don't want to spent extra AUD 400 for partner's skill assessment. I applied for VIC SS on 24th August...lets see... fingers crossed

its for job code 2613 with occupation ceiling at ~ 5K.


----------



## jerome.roosan (Jul 26, 2011)

rkv146 said:


> Hii
> 
> I have lodged EOI for 189 with 70 points on 7 September... Is there a chance that I will get Invite before end of October??
> Regards
> RK


I applied for EOI - 189 on Aug 14 with 70 points and Engineers Australia cert. I got the invitation on Sep 1.


----------



## engtoaus (Sep 3, 2012)

As far as i think, you should be able to make it in the Sep 15 invitation round 




rkv146 said:


> Hii
> 
> I have lodged EOI for 189 with 70 points on 7 September... Is there a chance that I will get Invite before end of October??
> Regards
> RK


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Batman1982 said:


> Thanks Sikandar..so will wait for couple of months before going for extra 5 points. Lets see who all gets invites in Oct.


Hi Batman,

I am in the same situation as you.. I also have 65 points for 189..

What do you think are our further options...


----------



## Batman1982 (Sep 10, 2012)

Options:

1) wait with 65 points..hopefully will get invite in next couple of rounds. (currently invites issued at 70 points)
2) try to increase points, by improving IELTS score or extra 5 points for spouse.
3) Go for SS.

I am going with option 1 & 3. Have applied for VIC SS on August 24th.. they will take 8-12 weeks. If got +ve response then all good..else will go for option 2 (extra 5 points) as well..


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq (Sep 8, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hii
> 
> I have lodged EOI for 189 with 70 points on 7 September... Is there a chance that I will get Invite before end of October??
> Regards
> RK


Submitted mine on 8-09-12 for 189 with 70 as well. Keeping my fingers crossed for invitation on 15-09-12. There is a good chance.

Regards


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq (Sep 8, 2012)

Batman1982 said:


> Options:
> 
> 1) wait with 65 points..hopefully will get invite in next couple of rounds. (currently invites issued at 70 points)
> 2) try to increase points, by improving IELTS score or extra 5 points for spouse.
> ...


I guess the decision depends on how much time and money and effort you are willing to spend.The decision is all yours to take. By 01-10-12 two more rounds of invitations would have been issued and you would be in a much better position to decide.

Best of luck.
Regards


----------



## Batman1982 (Sep 10, 2012)

engtoaus said:


> As far as i think, you should be able to make it in the Sep 15 invitation round



15th Sep? Do they send invites monthly or fortnightly?


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

its fortnightly..


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Batman1982 said:


> I have submitted EOI for subclass 189 with 65 points as Developer Programmer. Is there any chance that I will get invite in next couple of months or should I try looking for State Sponsorship or extra 5 points for partner's skills?


I have done quite some number crunching based on the July Activity report, and really believe that several hundred ppl with 65 points should be invited in the next round... It all depends on your lodgement date, but over the next few rounds you should def receive an invitation.
I would suggest to just wait a bit


----------



## Batman1982 (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks Anne...yes...i will better wait for next couple of rounds.


----------



## zakinaeem (Apr 26, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> I have done quite some number crunching based on the July Activity report, and really believe that several hundred ppl with 65 points should be invited in the next round... It all depends on your lodgement date, but over the next few rounds you should def receive an invitation.
> I would suggest to just wait a bit


Thanks for this. I am in the same situation and hoping for the Sept 15 or Oct 1 rounds to surprise me. If not, might just go for an 8.0 in IELTS. Never prepared for it this time and got 8+ in two of the modules and 7+ in the rest. Pretty sure an 8.0 is possible.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

zakinaeem said:


> Thanks for this. I am in the same situation and hoping for the Sept 15 or Oct 1 rounds to surprise me. If not, might just go for an 8.0 in IELTS. Never prepared for it this time and got 8+ in two of the modules and 7+ in the rest. Pretty sure an 8.0 is possible.


Haha, well, let's hope I'm kind of right. To be honest, I had actually thought that at least 40 people with 65 points should have received an invitation on Sep 1st, but obviously I was wrong about that.
Basically I assumed a total number of 11,000 EoIs by Sep 1st (the announcement from Aug 27 said they had more than 10,000 EoIs) and I was even conservative in assuming that all new EoIs were for subclass 189. Further I assumed all new EoIs to have at least 60 points while maintaining the ratio of 60:65:70:...:85 from the July report. Under all these assumptions at least 40 people with 65 points should have been invited on Sep 1st; the fact that none was either means that DIAC has received a much larger number of EoIs, or that the distribution of points has changed, i.e. more people with higher points have lodged their EoI.
Nonetheless, we know that almost all people with 70 points have received an invitation on Sep 1st. Assuming the same distribution of points (even though we know this is quite inaccurate), DIAC must have received about 2,000 EoIs for subclass 189 with 60+ points just in September in order for points not to drop to 65. Thus, overall, I think there is reason to be quite optimistic.
Anyways, I look forward to the next activity report; maybe my numbers become a bit more accurate...
And good luck to everyone who is hoping to be invited in the next round! Only 2 days to go


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq (Sep 8, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Haha, well, let's hope I'm kind of right. To be honest, I had actually thought that at least 40 people with 65 points should have received an invitation on Sep 1st, but obviously I was wrong about that.
> Basically I assumed a total number of 11,000 EoIs by Sep 1st (the announcement from Aug 27 said they had more than 10,000 EoIs) and I was even conservative in assuming that all new EoIs were for subclass 189. Further I assumed all new EoIs to have at least 60 points while maintaining the ratio of 60:65:70:...:85 from the July report. Under all these assumptions at least 40 people with 65 points should have been invited on Sep 1st; the fact that none was either means that DIAC has received a much larger number of EoIs, or that the distribution of points has changed, i.e. more people with higher points have lodged their EoI.
> Nonetheless, we know that almost all people with 70 points have received an invitation on Sep 1st. Assuming the same distribution of points (even though we know this is quite inaccurate), DIAC must have received about 2,000 EoIs for subclass 189 with 60+ points just in September in order for points not to drop to 65. Thus, overall, I think there is reason to be quite optimistic.
> Anyways, I look forward to the next activity report; maybe my numbers become a bit more accurate...
> And good luck to everyone who is hoping to be invited in the next round! Only 2 days to go


Thanks for the optimisim. Looking forward


----------



## engtoaus (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi, 

Looks like you have done some solid calculations!! 
Don't want to discourage you but please do takle into consideration that quite a lot of new EOIs are submitted all the time! There may be a few new 70s that will be submitted!

But i am hoping you get the invite soon 



AnneChristina said:


> Haha, well, let's hope I'm kind of right. To be honest, I had actually thought that at least 40 people with 65 points should have received an invitation on Sep 1st, but obviously I was wrong about that.
> Basically I assumed a total number of 11,000 EoIs by Sep 1st (the announcement from Aug 27 said they had more than 10,000 EoIs) and I was even conservative in assuming that all new EoIs were for subclass 189. Further I assumed all new EoIs to have at least 60 points while maintaining the ratio of 60:65:70:...:85 from the July report. Under all these assumptions at least 40 people with 65 points should have been invited on Sep 1st; the fact that none was either means that DIAC has received a much larger number of EoIs, or that the distribution of points has changed, i.e. more people with higher points have lodged their EoI.
> Nonetheless, we know that almost all people with 70 points have received an invitation on Sep 1st. Assuming the same distribution of points (even though we know this is quite inaccurate), DIAC must have received about 2,000 EoIs for subclass 189 with 60+ points just in September in order for points not to drop to 65. Thus, overall, I think there is reason to be quite optimistic.
> Anyways, I look forward to the next activity report; maybe my numbers become a bit more accurate...
> And good luck to everyone who is hoping to be invited in the next round! Only 2 days to go


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

engtoaus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looks like you have done some solid calculations!!
> Don't want to discourage you but please do takle into consideration that quite a lot of new EOIs are submitted all the time! There may be a few new 70s that will be submitted!
> ...


Totally agree; even on this forum there were quite a few people who mentioned that they submitted their EoI with 70 points in Sep. And it seems obvious that the average points of new EoIs is much higher than in July (i.e. people prob don't play around as much and submit EoIs with less than 60 points; even people with 60 points might be a bit discouraged to apply). However, ratios would need to change drastically or overall numbers of EoIs would need to increase a lot for 65s not to be considered this time.

Anyways thanks! And congrats on your invitation! Hope the process is fairly fast & you can enjoy the Australian dream some time soon!


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Well, the August reports are out  Interestingly the August "Points Score Spread of EoIs by visa category" graph seems even more screwed up than the July one. Maybe I should stop trying to make sense of those figures?! In the mean time; for all those who receive the visa: Maybe you should apply for the job of that person who creates the graphs at the moment


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

thats right, the august report seems to be all wrong. there are hardly any people in 65-70 range now it seems...and why on earth do they have places between 60 and 65 and 65 and 70. U cannot have a points score of 62 or 76 anyways 





AnneChristina said:


> Well, the August reports are out  Interestingly the August "Points Score Spread of EoIs by visa category" graph seems even more screwed up than the July one. Maybe I should stop trying to make sense of those figures?! In the mean time; for all those who receive the visa: Maybe you should apply for the job of that person who creates the graphs at the moment


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeah, that graph doesn't make any sense at all. I am curious what is the unit of the vertical axis. And for god sake, DIAC please do not use Excel for this kind of graphs!



AnneChristina said:


> Well, the August reports are out  Interestingly the August "Points Score Spread of EoIs by visa category" graph seems even more screwed up than the July one. Maybe I should stop trying to make sense of those figures?! In the mean time; for all those who receive the visa: Maybe you should apply for the job of that person who creates the graphs at the moment


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't understand the point of putting it graphically. Why cant they just publish the points distribution in numbers...I mean, there will just be about 8-9 heads to publish right...the graphs are really bad everytime,I did not expect that there will be 310 people with 70 points this time around from the last graph which showed much less numbers in that points range...and the range itself is so misleading


buddi said:


> Yeah, that graph doesn't make any sense at all. I am curious what is the unit of the vertical axis. And for god sake, DIAC please do not use Excel for this kind of graphs!


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Btw, Buddi, best of luck for 15th sep, hopefully we will see the cut off coming down to 65 this time at least


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

buddi said:


> Yeah, that graph doesn't make any sense at all. I am curious what is the unit of the vertical axis. And for god sake, DIAC please do not use Excel for this kind of graphs!


Haha, "unit of the vertical axis" 
Well, I do get the point of graphs, but only if you know how to create them...
Anyways, I guess the figures are a net of EoIs less invites... then the total kind of adds up (am off by about 80). Further I would actually think that the x-axis should have been moved to the left rather than the right (in comparison to the July report - i.e. climax at 60 points rather than 55). In such a case the curve would also resemble more of a normal distribution. Anyways, overall it does look pretty good for the 65ers though


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Sorry maybe I didnt understand the graph, I think it shows that number of people with exactly 65 is just 50...please let me know if I am getting in wrong


AnneChristina said:


> Haha, "unit of the vertical axis"
> Well, I do get the point of graphs, but only if you know how to create them...
> Anyways, I guess the figures are a net of EoIs less invites... then the total kind of adds up (am off by about 80). Further I would actually think that the x-axis should have been moved to the left rather than the right (in comparison to the July report - i.e. climax at 60 points rather than 55). In such a case the curve would also resemble more of a normal distribution. Anyways, overall it does look pretty good for the 65ers though


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Sorry 200 people with 65!!!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Sorry 200 people with 65!!!


Where are these graphs and data?? could you please provide me the link..
I have submitted with 70 pts on sept 7th... and my big problem is my Passport is expiring on Jan 2013, so I need to apply passport....


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Sorry 200 people with 65!!!


Well, the graph shows sth like 300 ppl with 60 points and 50 ppl with 65 points, but that really doesn't make any sense. It's kind of presumptuous to assume that they moved the axis in the wrong direction, but it would work, particularly considering the July graph where the data points were also misplaced. In such a case the numbers would look sth like this:
70 points: about 220 on file from July + 130 submitted in Aug - 320 invites = about 30 left
65 points: 600 on file + 300 submitted in Aug = about 900 on file
If this is all right and the distribution stays kind of the same, there should be close to 300 invitations for 65points in the next round, so for people who lodged the EoI by mid-July.

But again, with these graphs this is really just blind guessing.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Where are these graphs and data?? could you please provide me the link..
> I have submitted with 70 pts on sept 7th... and my big problem is my Passport is expiring on Jan 2013, so I need to apply passport....


On skillselect under "reports":
SkillSelect


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Just check the points curve once, the points do not align to the vertical lines on the X axis, So lets just track the vertical lines and not the points, then I guess u will get a better estimate...I dunno whether I was clear...I guess we dont have any other option than waiting for the next one in end of september(guess they will take that much time to come up with the reports again)


AnneChristina said:


> Well, the graph shows sth like 300 ppl with 60 points and 50 ppl with 65 points, but that really doesn't make any sense. It's kind of presumptuous to assume that they moved the axis in the wrong direction, but it would work, particularly considering the July graph where the data points were also misplaced. In such a case the numbers would look sth like this:
> 70 points: about 220 on file from July + 130 submitted in Aug - 320 invites = about 30 left
> 65 points: 600 on file + 300 submitted in Aug = about 900 on file
> If this is all right and the distribution stays kind of the same, there should be close to 300 invitations for 65points in the next round, so for people who lodged the EoI by mid-July.
> ...


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Just check the points curve once, the points do not align to the vertical lines on the X axis, So lets just track the vertical lines and not the points, then I guess u will get a better estimate...I dunno whether I was clear...I guess we dont have any other option than waiting for the next one in end of september(guess they will take that much time to come up with the reports again)


The data points align exactly in the middle of each line on the x-axis, which is prob why they moved the x-axis labels in the middle (if you compare the July and the August reports). But totally agree; there is nothing to do but wait...


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

AnneChristina said:


> The data points align exactly in the middle of each line on the x-axis, which is prob why they moved the x-axis labels in the middle (if you compare the July and the August reports). But totally agree; there is nothing to do but wait...


Whats ur points and occupation... U seem tp be in sydney already


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Whats ur points and occupation... U seem tp be in sydney already


Accountant, 65 points. Am currently studying in Sydney


----------



## gopes.poduri (May 20, 2012)

Hi all,
I have a query on EOI point system. I submitted EOI on 14th of Sept with 60points for 189 and 65 points for 190. Later I changed my mind and wanted to proceed with only 189. So I amended my EOI accordingly on 15th of Sept. In addition I included my Graduation details as well on 15th, where as I included only Post Graduation details first time. After submitting I got the confirmation saying my EOI had been submitted with 60points for 189. 

But today morning, I got a mail from SkillSelect stating there was some message. I logged into Skillselect and my points are updated to 65. I am confused as I don't know from where these +5 points have come. Any idea? Please let me know If you need more inputs to answer my query.

Regards,
Gopi Poduri


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

gopes.poduri said:


> Hi all,
> I have a query on EOI point system. I submitted EOI on 14th of Sept with 60points for 189 and 65 points for 190. Later I changed my mind and wanted to proceed with only 189. So I amended my EOI accordingly on 15th of Sept. In addition I included my Graduation details as well on 15th, where as I included only Post Graduation details first time. After submitting I got the confirmation saying my EOI had been submitted with 60points for 189.
> 
> But today morning, I got a mail from SkillSelect stating there was some message. I logged into Skillselect and my points are updated to 65. I am confused as I don't know from where these +5 points have come. Any idea? Please let me know If you need more inputs to answer my query.
> ...



getting older to higher age point band ? or more experience ?

becareful though - hope u have not claimed Aus study 5 points?


----------



## Aadilnaeem (Apr 19, 2012)

What are the chances for 189 invite with 60 points?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Aadilnaeem said:


> What are the chances for 189 invite with 60 points?


Hi Aadilnaeem,
unfortunately, based on the previous reports, it doesn't look too good for people with 60 points. If all things stay equal, i.e. number of new EoIs, point distributions of EoIs and number of invites, it would take about 1 1/2 years for the backlog of 65ers to disappear. As of Sep 15 there were about 900 people with 65 points who have not been invited, and the number of invites in each round is only slightly higher than the number of new EoIs with 65+ points (approx. 30). Thus it would take about 1 1/2 more years for people with 60 points (i.e. those that filed on July 1st) to be considered.
However, I wouldn't be too pessimistic. 1. I might be wrong (has happened before  ), 2. Things may change. Most notably, hopefully DIAC will soon increase the number of invites as current invitation figures are much lower than the number of people Australia actually wants to attract.
So once more, please do not be demotivated, the system is way too young to make a reliable forecast and any number of things may change. Good luck!


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree with Anna, there are lots of people with 65. But it should be noted that DIAC reduced the points score to 60 for a reason. That being 65 is too high a point score to meet their planned level.
So if we go by last year's planning levels(from the official migration report), 
there were 36167 independent PRs which were approved. If we keep that number as the planned level(its a bit higher than this as the total planned level is higher for this year), then there should have been around 3000 invites per month just for the 189 category. Now since we had a spillover of last year, DIAC had people who applied to 175 as a backlog. Now since most of the 175 applicants have got COs(till June 2012), the full blown invites should start flowing in.
We can hope the number of invites to go up gradually, and finally it should be around 3000 to actually reach their planning level by end of the financial year.
So hang on and try and improve points in any way possible.


AnneChristina said:


> Hi Aadilnaeem,
> unfortunately, based on the previous reports, it doesn't look too good for people with 60 points. If all things stay equal, i.e. number of new EoIs, point distributions of EoIs and number of invites, it would take about 1 1/2 years for the backlog of 65ers to disappear. As of Sep 15 there were about 900 people with 65 points who have not been invited, and the number of invites in each round is only slightly higher than the number of new EoIs with 65+ points (approx. 30). Thus it would take about 1 1/2 more years for people with 60 points (i.e. those that filed on July 1st) to be considered.
> However, I wouldn't be too pessimistic. 1. I might be wrong (has happened before  ), 2. Things may change. Most notably, hopefully DIAC will soon increase the number of invites as current invitation figures are much lower than the number of people Australia actually wants to attract.
> So once more, please do not be demotivated, the system is way too young to make a reliable forecast and any number of things may change. Good luck!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Hi Aadilnaeem,
> unfortunately, based on the previous reports, it doesn't look too good for people with 60 points. If all things stay equal, i.e. number of new EoIs, point distributions of EoIs and number of invites, it would take about 1 1/2 years for the backlog of 65ers to disappear. As of Sep 15 there were about 900 people with 65 points who have not been invited, and the number of invites in each round is only slightly higher than the number of new EoIs with 65+ points (approx. 30). Thus it would take about 1 1/2 more years for people with 60 points (i.e. those that filed on July 1st) to be considered.
> However, I wouldn't be too pessimistic. 1. I might be wrong (has happened before  ), 2. Things may change. Most notably, hopefully DIAC will soon increase the number of invites as current invitation figures are much lower than the number of people Australia actually wants to attract.
> So once more, please do not be demotivated, the system is way too young to make a reliable forecast and any number of things may change. Good luck!



Is it so that u just added 189 + 190 +489 = 900 65ers ? not able to relate it to past 2 reports Aug 1st & Sep 1st rounds


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

ya tts true, for aug report, I think the 65 pointers were around 400, and for the september report, the 65 pointers seemed like around 200, weird isnt it!



thewall said:


> Is it so that u just added 189 + 190 +489 = 900 65ers ? not able to relate it to past 2 reports Aug 1st & Sep 1st rounds


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> ya tts true, for aug report, I think the 65 pointers were around 400, and for the september report, the 65 pointers seemed like around 200, weird isnt it!


Haha, sorry, looked at the wrong figure in my sheet. My forecast for 65s on file as of 01/10 is about 900. That means my entire calc is wrong, i.e. it should take only about 5 more invitation rounds for the points to drop to 60. Hahaha, huge difference, huh?
Here my figures: As previously discussed they are based on 2 assumptions, 1. that the graph needs to be shifted so that the climax is at 60 points, and 2. that the Aug report shows figures after invitations. As I said, would make sense, but might be wrong.
So, based on these assumptions: 600 July EoIs + 300 Aug EoIs + about 150 mid-Sep EoIs - about 300 mid-Sep invites = 750. By 01/10 there are prob another 150 EoIs so 900, less 01/10 invites (approx 300) so 600 on file. So "on file" decreases every round by about 150; 750 / 150 = 5 rounds.
Omg, can't stop laughing at my calc error, sorry guys


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Anne,
They should replace u as the guy who is crunching numbers there coz u are seriously good, 5 rounds is not bad at all,
Any forecasts for me, I applied for EOI with 65 points on 15th september, I reckon it should be around nov, but what do u think(under the assumption that the same number of invites are sent in and it does not decrease)


AnneChristina said:


> Haha, sorry, looked at the wrong figure in my sheet. My forecast for 65s on file as of 01/10 is about 900. That means my entire calc is wrong, i.e. it should take only about 5 more invitation rounds for the points to drop to 60. Hahaha, huge difference, huh?
> Here my figures: As previously discussed they are based on 2 assumptions, 1. that the graph needs to be shifted so that the climax is at 60 points, and 2. that the Aug report shows figures after invitations. As I said, would make sense, but might be wrong.
> So, based on these assumptions: 600 July EoIs + 300 Aug EoIs + about 150 mid-Sep EoIs - about 300 mid-Sep invites = 750. By 01/10 there are prob another 150 EoIs so 900, less 01/10 invites (approx 300) so 600 on file. So "on file" decreases every round by about 150; 750 / 150 = 5 rounds.
> Omg, can't stop laughing at my calc error, sorry guys


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

my take on this as follows

- Score cut-off Buckets of 189 Indy, 190SS & 489FS are to be kept seperate
- Additionally invites for 189, 190, 489 are mutually exclusive (remember same applicant have multiple EOI for 189, 190 etc..so actual number will be slightly less) 
- each subclass has its allocated annual planning level of 47k (189), 24k (190), 4.1k (489FS)
- July 189 submission with 65 was 250 approx,
- August 189 submission with 65 was 40 approx
- Sep 1~15, could be 100+ 65ers an above, which pushed 65er of Mid July out of latest round.
- Sep 15 invite, cleared 65er upto Mid-July & everyone 70& above upto Sep15.
- if all 175 backlog cleared, 189 monthly invite shud rise to 3900, 
- taking x 50% = 2k if were to get invite on OCT 1st. I believe - next round we will see cut-off will drop to 60. 
- this matches the trend of cut-off drop with each invite rounds (Aug1: 75, Sep1:70, Sep15: 65 so... Oct1:60)

being too much optimistic, but seriously it depends on number of invites they decide. If it is 2000, almost certainly some 60 score of July 1st shud get thru. 

Cheers!


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Where did u get the planning level figures for this fin year?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Anne,
> They should replace u as the guy who is crunching numbers there coz u are seriously good, 5 rounds is not bad at all,
> Any forecasts for me, I applied for EOI with 65 points on 15th september, I reckon it should be around nov, but what do u think(under the assumption that the same number of invites are sent in and it does not decrease)


Haha, you only say that until they release the next reports and I'm proven entirely wrong 
Well, as previously stated my assumptions are kind of funny & based on a rough, unclear graph. + To predict cut-off dates there is an additional assumption, i.e. that all EoIs are evenly received over each period. So anything I write here is a complete guess and I wouldn't even bet $1 on these dates; particularly the further into the future we go. I made some small changes to underlying figures and the effects on the dates were really significant. But anyways, a rough guess:
15/09 round: cut-off 65 points, 15/07
01/10 round: cut-off 65 points, 04/08
15/10 round: cut-off 65 points, 08/09
01/11 round: cut-off 65 points, 12/10
15/11 round: cut-off 60 points, 01/07
01/12 round: cut-off 60 points, 04/07
So my guess: You should receive an invitation on Nov 1st. Good luck


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks Anna, that was my guess as well given the number of invites are still 900. Hope it increases in the next few months....I forgot ur application date?



AnneChristina said:


> Haha, you only say that until they release the next reports and I'm proven entirely wrong
> Well, as previously stated my assumptions are kind of funny & based on a rough, unclear graph. + To predict cut-off dates there is an additional assumption, i.e. that all EoIs are evenly received over each period. So anything I write here is a complete guess and I wouldn't even bet $1 on these dates; particularly the further into the future we go. I made some small changes to underlying figures and the effects on the dates were really significant. But anyways, a rough guess:
> 15/09 round: cut-off 65 points, 15/07
> 01/10 round: cut-off 65 points, 04/08
> ...


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Thanks Anna, that was my guess as well given the number of invites are still 900. Hope it increases in the next few months....I forgot ur application date?


I applied on 18/07 with 65 points. Am pretty optimistic for the next round


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Haha, you only say that until they release the next reports and I'm proven entirely wrong
> Well, as previously stated my assumptions are kind of funny & based on a rough, unclear graph. + To predict cut-off dates there is an additional assumption, i.e. that all EoIs are evenly received over each period. So anything I write here is a complete guess and I wouldn't even bet $1 on these dates; particularly the further into the future we go. I made some small changes to underlying figures and the effects on the dates were really significant. But anyways, a rough guess:
> 15/09 round: cut-off 65 points, 15/07
> 01/10 round: cut-off 65 points, 04/08
> ...


he..he...that being said...i really doubt they would lower the cutoff to 60, even though the planing levels are not met.

anyhow your post brings me a lot of hope...:cheer2:


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Where did u get the planning level figures for this fin year?


Correction, 45.5k is the number for this year, its given by DIAC & they r very good at hitting 190k annual number like they did 185k last year.

i see SKILLSELECT like this:
- DIAC sets the ceiling for Invite (ie, Demand)
- Applicants score spread, sets the floor for Cut-off (ie. Supply)

if number of invite is increased, cut-off will drop much faster.

However, 190 is the safest bet, since 190 is only subject to occupation limit, not any ranking (only pass mark of 60 is enough).


----------



## Batman1982 (Sep 10, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> I applied on 18/07 with 65 points. Am pretty optimistic for the next round



Good luck Anne..and yes as people have already got invite with 65 points on Sep 15th so your have fair chances of getting invite on 1st Oct...I am hoping to get on 1st or 15th Nov (lodged EOI on 10th Sep with same points)...report for Sep 15th invite will clear rest,...


----------



## Batman1982 (Sep 10, 2012)

thewall said:


> my take on this as follows
> 
> - Score cut-off Buckets of 189 Indy, 190SS & 489FS are to be kept seperate
> - Additionally invites for 189, 190, 489 are mutually exclusive (remember same applicant have multiple EOI for 189, 190 etc..so actual number will be slightly less)
> ...


I am not sure about facts..but loved your analysis..


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Batman1982 said:


> I am not sure about facts..but loved your analysis..


Facts & Figures r here : 

End of July
End of August
Planning level


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Batman1982 said:


> Good luck Anne..and yes as people have already got invite with 65 points on Sep 15th so your have fair chances of getting invite on 1st Oct...I am hoping to get on 1st or 15th Nov (lodged EOI on 10th Sep with same points)...report for Sep 15th invite will clear rest,...


Thank you! Well, I hope you get the invite on 01/11. Or maybe, if they increase the number of invites, even before?!  Anyways, good luck!
Am also pretty eager to get some more info: Guess we will have to wait till the end of this month to get the Sep 15 report, but hopefully they will make the Oct announcement (how many ppl will be invited in the next rounds) some time soon. The cool thing about this forum is that someone will def post it as soon as it's up


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

I dont think there is anything like not lowering the points to 65-60. Since 60 is the passmark, if the cut off drops to 60 automatically, they have to invite guys who have scored it. Having said that, whether it will drop automatically after some rounds depends on the number of invitations and kind of people applying.


spin123 said:


> he..he...that being said...i really doubt they would lower the cutoff to 60, even though the planing levels are not met.
> 
> anyhow your post brings me a lot of hope...:cheer2:


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

yeps Anna, everyone is waiting for 
1) Skillselect activity report
2) number of invites to be sent out in Oct...
And u are right, we will come to know that immediately as someone will post that in the forum


AnneChristina said:


> Thank you! Well, I hope you get the invite on 01/11. Or maybe, if they increase the number of invites, even before?!  Anyways, good luck!
> Am also pretty eager to get some more info: Guess we will have to wait till the end of this month to get the Sep 15 report, but hopefully they will make the Oct announcement (how many ppl will be invited in the next rounds) some time soon. The cool thing about this forum is that someone will def post it as soon as it's up


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks like u just missed it in this cycle....def def u should get it next cycle...dont stop analysing for us though coz we still have a long way to go


AnneChristina said:


> I applied on 18/07 with 65 points. Am pretty optimistic for the next round


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Looks like u just missed it in this cycle....def def u should get it next cycle...dont stop analysing for us though coz we still have a long way to go


Haha, thanks! Will keep on analysing until I'm proven entirely wrong and made a compete fool of myself


----------



## wizkid0319 (Mar 16, 2011)

That is the spirit... ,Im new here and highly appreciate your encouraging comments guys....

Cheers





AnneChristina said:


> Haha, thanks! Will keep on analysing until I'm proven entirely wrong and made a compete fool of myself


----------



## gopes.poduri (May 20, 2012)

Hi thewall. Thanks to you and the forum. I corrected my mistake I.e. Unselected the check box for the Australian study requirement. Now my points are 60 and will reappear for IELTS to score 7 in all bands.

I have a couple of queries.
1. I have been working in Australia for the past two years. Am I eligible for the additional 5 points? I have salary slips and Hr letter as a proof. But in ACS I mentioned location as India, as I am working for an Indian company.

2. Also I am completing 8 yrs by tomorrow. But my ACS was completed on 23rd July. Should I reassess my skills with ACS to be eligible for the extra 5 points?

Appreciate your assistance.

Regards,
Gopi


----------



## FuBU (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi guys... can we apply for EOI immediately ourself or wait for the agent to do it.....


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

FuBU said:


> Hi guys... can we apply for EOI immediately ourself or wait for the agent to do it.....


hi,

It will take only 15 to 20 min ; around 3 pages need to be filled;

you have to provide , 

1.your personal details 
2.type of visa applying 
3.State sponsorship if any 
4. IELTS details
5. Assessment letter details ( CID no & Date of assessment letter ) 
6.Job experience details .

you can try yourself . if you don't want the filed EOI , you can withdraw at any time.All you need only valid email address.( another option fill the form & do not press the submit button untill you satisfied yourself about EOI . 


CHEERS


----------



## FuBU (Aug 18, 2012)

harry82 said:


> hi,
> 
> It will take only 15 to 20 min ; around 3 pages need to be filled;
> 
> ...



Thanks.... another question


is it possible that if we get a 190 state sponsored visa we can stay in any other state? atleast my agent is claiming that.... says the state says we need to stay there for atleast 2 years.... not the DIAC.....

"There are some obligations that states or territories will require you to meet. These include that you:

stay in that state or territory that nominated you for at least two years" -- thats from the skills select page..... whats wrong with my agent..... why is he so hell bent on getting me a state sponsorship.....

Entitlements

This visa allows you and your accompanying family members to:

live and work permanently in Australia --> this is the next paragraph on the same page..... :-|.... so is DIAC saying state wants you to stay for 2 years.... but it is not necessary.... is that so?


----------



## wizkid0319 (Mar 16, 2011)

*TheWall and Anne*

TheWall and Anne...

What is your predictions for me??? I applied on 24th of Sep with 60 Points. (On shore)

Does it matter if I am in Aussi already?? and my Nominated occupation?? do they matter??

Cheers

WiZ


----------



## isubu1981 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi guys, 
I am applying from india. I have 80 points on the 189 application. 
Any idea when we will have the next round of invites? Hoping to get one...


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

isubu1981 said:


> Hi guys,
> I am applying from india. I have 80 points on the 189 application.
> Any idea when we will have the next round of invites? Hoping to get one...


Hi,
well, with 80 points you can really be certain to receive an invitation in the next round. Unfortunately DIAC still hasn't made an announcement; we are all eager to know when and how many people will be invited. If it's the same as in the last rounds they will prob make the announcement Sep 29th or 30th for an invitation round on Oct 1st, but who knows... Good luck, or should I rather say congratulations


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

wizkid0319 said:


> TheWall and Anne...
> 
> What is your predictions for me??? I applied on 24th of Sep with 60 Points. (On shore)
> 
> ...


Hi Wiz,
your occupation and whether you are already in Australia generally has no impact, except if your occupation has reached its occupation ceiling, or if you can claim additional points for Australian study/ work experience. My prognosis for you doesn't look too great, i.e. based on all the assumptions that I outlined earlier you can expect an invitation around 15/06/2013 +/- a few rounds. However, bear in mind that we have extremely little data to make a forecast and that a number of things may change, e.g. hopefully DIAC will increase the number of invitations per round. In the meantime you could maybe work on increasing your points, e.g. by retaking the IELTS test?! Once more, please don't be demotivated by my assessment; it's just the opinion of a silly woman  and btw, I'm sure thewall's prognosis will look much brighter than mine


----------



## isubu1981 (Sep 24, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Hi,
> well, with 80 points you can really be certain to receive an invitation in the next round. Unfortunately DIAC still hasn't made an announcement; we are all eager to know when and how many people will be invited. If it's the same as in the last rounds they will prob make the announcement Sep 29th or 30th for an invitation round on Oct 1st, but who knows... Good luck, or should I rather say congratulations


Thank you Anne for you kind words. 
I would take the good luck for now  and congratulations when I get the invite. 
I am definitely eager to know, when, DIAC does hand out invitations.


----------



## wizkid0319 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Anne,

Thanks for the prediction. 15/6/13 sounds good. I have a valid visa till end of 2014. So as long as I get the PR before that, I am happy... Lets see what THeWall has to say..

Cheers
Wiz



AnneChristina said:


> Hi Wiz,
> your occupation and whether you are already in Australia generally has no impact, except if your occupation has reached its occupation ceiling, or if you can claim additional points for Australian study/ work experience. My prognosis for you doesn't look too great, i.e. based on all the assumptions that I outlined earlier you can expect an invitation around 15/06/2013 +/- a few rounds. However, bear in mind that we have extremely little data to make a forecast and that a number of things may change, e.g. hopefully DIAC will increase the number of invitations per round. In the meantime you could maybe work on increasing your points, e.g. by retaking the IELTS test?! Once more, please don't be demotivated by my assessment; it's just the opinion of a silly woman  and btw, I'm sure thewall's prognosis will look much brighter than mine


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

wizkid0319 said:


> Hi Anne,
> 
> Thanks for the prediction. 15/6/13 sounds good. I have a valid visa till end of 2014. So as long as I get the PR before that, I am happy... Lets see what THeWall has to say..
> 
> ...


That's great! Which visa are you currently on? My visa (student) expires end of Sep 2013, so I'm under a bit more time pressure...


----------



## wizkid0319 (Mar 16, 2011)

Im also under a different kind of student visa.... My partner is doing a phd.. I have a visa with work rights.



Cheers
wiz




AnneChristina said:


> That's great! Which visa are you currently on? My visa (student) expires end of Sep 2013, so I'm under a bit more time pressure...


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Hi Wiz,
> your occupation and whether you are already in Australia generally has no impact, except if your occupation has reached its occupation ceiling, or if you can claim additional points for Australian study/ work experience. My prognosis for you doesn't look too great, i.e. based on all the assumptions that I outlined earlier you can expect an invitation around 15/06/2013 +/- a few rounds. However, bear in mind that we have extremely little data to make a forecast and that a number of things may change, e.g. hopefully DIAC will increase the number of invitations per round. In the meantime you could maybe work on increasing your points, e.g. by retaking the IELTS test?! Once more, please don't be demotivated by my assessment; it's just the opinion of a silly woman  and btw, I'm sure thewall's prognosis will look much brighter than mine



Yes - i lov to see shiny happy people
by 15/6/13 we should see nearly 45k happy faces (including u & Wiz)


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

wizkid0319 said:


> Hi Anne,
> 
> Thanks for the prediction. 15/6/13 sounds good. I have a valid visa till end of 2014. So as long as I get the PR before that, I am happy... Lets see what THeWall has to say..
> 
> ...


Upto August - if I read the Point spread right, there were 1700 Applicant with score 60, I'd imagine more than 75% lodged on July 1st. So it will take some time to clear July1st 60ers. that said, lets not forget 45.5k golden number for this year, less 2 months (given away for last year spill over 175) lets say approx 38k left for 189 in 10 month. I think by 12/12 Sep 60ers shud get thru. Given that DIAC ramp up *3.8k invites per month.*

cheers!


----------



## wizkid0319 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Thewall,
i applied on the 24th sep with 60 points. When do you think I'll get through??

cheers
wiz.. 



thewall said:


> Upto August - if I read the Point spread right, there were 1700 Applicant with score 60, I'd imagine more than 75% lodged on July 1st. So it will take some time to clear July1st 60ers. that said, lets not forget 45.5k golden number for this year, less 2 months (given away for last year spill over 175) lets say approx 38k left for 189 in 10 month. I think by 12/12 Sep 60ers shud get thru. Given that DIAC ramp up *3.8k invites per month.*
> 
> cheers!


----------



## wizkid0319 (Mar 16, 2011)

sorry just now only I saw your previous post.
Thanks a lot and cheers
Wiz



wizkid0319 said:


> Hi Thewall,
> i applied on the 24th sep with 60 points. When do you think I'll get through??
> 
> cheers
> wiz..


----------



## Kimbosisz (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi All, 
Great to see all these nice calculation. 

I have applied for EOI with 65 points on 12th September. Any predication when I can expect for an invitation? 
More over did any one got as a part of 15th September cycle having 65 points ? 

Regards


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Kimbosisz said:


> Hi All,
> Great to see all these nice calculation.
> 
> I have applied for EOI with 65 points on 12th September. Any predication when I can expect for an invitation?
> ...


Hi,
on Sep 15th around 300 people with 65 points received an invitation. The cut-off was somewhere between July 14th and July 18th. If invitations stay around 450 twice a month you will prob receive an invitation by Nov 1st.


----------



## isubu1981 (Sep 24, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Hi,
> on Sep 15th around 300 people with 65 points received an invitation. The cut-off was somewhere between July 14th and July 18th. If invitations stay around 450 twice a month you will prob receive an invitation by Nov 1st.


Just to understand correctly, will the applications done around July -Aug be given preference. 
I have 80 points and applied around 17th Sept. 
So i will have to wait for at least 2-3 months for an invite? is that right?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Strange Doubt Help Needed*

Guys, I have a Doubt..
I have been invited to apply for 189. Got the Invite on Sept15 and the invite is valid till Nov 14th.
Now the Problem arises...
My passport is getting expired in Jan 2013. and I am unable to get a New Passport in Coimbatore. They have their own set of Address Proof requirements for re issue.
My Passport is issued in Chennai..
because of this problem I am unable to apply for passport for my Infant (2 Months Old)..
So if I forefit this Invite, and then submit an EOI once I get the passport sorted out, Am I still valid for 189 ?? I have 70 Points..

Regards
RK


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

isubu1981 said:


> Just to understand correctly, will the applications done around July -Aug be given preference.
> I have 80 points and applied around 17th Sept.
> So i will have to wait for at least 2-3 months for an invite? is that right?


with 80 points you will surely get an invite in the next round.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

isubu1981 said:


> Just to understand correctly, will the applications done around July -Aug be given preference.
> I have 80 points and applied around 17th Sept.
> So i will have to wait for at least 2-3 months for an invite? is that right?


First preference is points. So with 80 points you will def receive an invitation in the next round. The date only becomes critical if there is a tie in points, e.g. after inviting all people with 85, 80, 75 and 70 they still have 300 invitations for people with 65 points, but they have 900 EoIs with 65 points on file. So the 300 invitations will go to the 65ers who lodged the earliest. You really have nothing to worry about


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

Batman1982 said:


> Actually submitted in Sep only but I am also waiting for VIV SS. So don't want to spent extra AUD 400 for partner's skill assessment. I applied for VIC SS on 24th August...lets see... fingers crossed
> 
> its for job code 2613 with occupation ceiling at ~ 5K.


Where do you check the occupation ceiling?


----------



## svishnuk (Sep 24, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> First preference is points. So with 80 points you will def receive an invitation in the next round. The date only becomes critical if there is a tie in points, e.g. after inviting all people with 85, 80, 75 and 70 they still have 300 invitations for people with 65 points, but they have 900 EoIs with 65 points on file. So the 300 invitations will go to the 65ers who lodged the earliest. You really have nothing to worry about


Hi, there is one other thing I noticed is occupation ceiling I.e, each job code as a ceiling determined for year 2012 to 2013.. Therefore, my guess is people the selection goes both with availability on the job code plus the points.. That's why people with 65 would have got an invites.. This is purely my guess..

Have anyone with 65 points on system / business Analyst job code got an invite so far?


----------



## isubu1981 (Sep 24, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> First preference is points. So with 80 points you will def receive an invitation in the next round. The date only becomes critical if there is a tie in points, e.g. after inviting all people with 85, 80, 75 and 70 they still have 300 invitations for people with 65 points, but they have 900 EoIs with 65 points on file. So the 300 invitations will go to the 65ers who lodged the earliest. You really have nothing to worry about


Aah.. got it now!!.. 
Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## isubu1981 (Sep 24, 2012)

svishnuk said:


> Hi, there is one other thing I noticed is occupation ceiling I.e, each job code as a ceiling determined for year 2012 to 2013.. Therefore, my guess is people the selection goes both with availability on the job code plus the points.. That's why people with 65 would have got an invites.. This is purely my guess..
> 
> Have anyone with 65 points on system / business Analyst job code got an invite so far?



Yeah, the Business Analyst job code has 1800 vacancies, out of which I think ~200 would have definitely been filled (As per Skill Select website reports). While for ICT Developers it is 5600. They seem to be filling vacancies in the same ratio for all job codes though.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

svishnuk said:


> Hi, there is one other thing I noticed is occupation ceiling I.e, each job code as a ceiling determined for year 2012 to 2013.. Therefore, my guess is people the selection goes both with availability on the job code plus the points.. That's why people with 65 would have got an invites.. This is purely my guess..
> 
> Have anyone with 65 points on system / business Analyst job code got an invite so far?


The ANZSCO code makes no difference for the invitation; it solely depends on points and dates. The code will only be critical once certain occupation ceilings have been reached (at that time people with higher points may be ignored if their code is full). The reason that people with 65 points received an invitation is that every single person with higher points (regardless of occupation) has already been invited.


----------



## Batman1982 (Sep 10, 2012)

Just checked DIAC report for 15th Sep invites and its states:

Visa Subclass Points Score Visa status date
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) 65 14/09/2012 9.54 pm
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) 65 14/09/2012 10.43 pm

This means that people with 65 points and who have applied EOI on or before 14th Sep have got invites.

But I doubt this should not be the case.

Am I missing something or id it that DIAC have published wrong report?


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

No that date is for the last EOI that was invited, it doesn't mean that that invitee had 65 points, for sure he has more than 65 points.


----------



## Batman1982 (Sep 10, 2012)

fivetd said:


> No that date is for the last EOI that was invited, it doesn't mean that that invitee had 65 points, for sure he has more than 65 points.


But then that report mean nothing. Its obvious that if cut off has reached 65 and there have some invites at 70/57/or more than even if those guys have applied just a day before invites would have got call.

Report is only significant of its tells that till what date 65er (least point got invite) have got invite.


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

Batman1982 said:


> But then that report mean nothing. Its obvious that if cut off has reached 65 and there have some invites at 70/57/or more than even if those guys have applied just a day before invites would have got call.
> 
> Report is only significant of its tells that till what date 65er (least point got invite) have got invite.


You are right...thats a bit of a poor report im afraid.
I wonder why they have not been consistent.The previous reports they mentioned the cut off date and points invited (not submitted!!)


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

@Batman1982
You are correct. They should actually put something like: "lowest score was 65 points with the EOI submitted on xx.yy.20zz" than the result page would give a better picture. Now all we can rely on is the cut of points from the DIAC site and the lucky 65ers that got invited and posted here the date when they submitted the EOI.
Still this is just at the beginning, the skillselect system, so maybe in the future they will make some changes and improvements to make that report more clearer.


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

joe117 said:


> You are right...thats a bit of a poor report im afraid.
> I wonder why they have not been consistent.The previous reports they mentioned the cut off date and points invited (not submitted!!)


I think before the cut of points and cut of date, to call it that, were of the same EOI (so the lowest score was 70 with date submission as mentioned in the report), now they invited 65ers from July but also 70+ submitted in September and they just haven't foreseen that mistake with the cut off date in their way of making this report.
As said before i hope that in the future they will correct this mistake, we'll just have to give them some time until the system will be 100% operational and flawless.


----------



## Batman1982 (Sep 10, 2012)

But good news is on Oct 1st and 15th, they are going to send 1000 invites each.

Being on 65, I have some chances to get invite on Oct 1st, and quite a lot to get it on 15th Oct.

Fingers crossed...

But my SS application is still pending with VIC (5 weeks)...and my assumption is processing of 190 will be much faster than 189. Lets see how its goes.


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

fivetd said:


> I think before the cut of points and cut of date, to call it that, were of the same EOI (so the lowest score was 70 with date submission as mentioned in the report), now they invited 65ers from July but also 70+ submitted in September and they just haven't foreseen that mistake with the cut off date in their way of making this report.
> As said before i hope that in the future they will correct this mistake, we'll just have to give them some time until the system will be 100% operational and flawless.


good point....they will need to mention then that everyone with 70 points and above got invited as long as they submitted their EOI by the 14th of Sept,and the cut off for the 65 pointers was so and so date....


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

Batman1982 said:


> But good news is on Oct 1st and 15th, they are going to send 1000 invites each.
> 
> Being on 65, I have some chances to get invite on Oct 1st, and quite a lot to get it on 15th Oct.
> 
> ...



Yes 190 moves a lot faster but keep in mind that if you get a 189 invite than your EOI will be frozen. If you get the SS meanwhile than you will have to wait for your EOI to be unfrozen and than receive the 190 invite. So in my opinion that time lost waiting for the unfreezing of the EOI and receiving a 190 invite will be as you applied for an 189. Also with 189 you can move anywhere you want, while with SS you are "trapped" for 2 yeas within one specific state.


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

fivetd said:


> Yes 190 moves a lot faster but keep in mind that if you get a 189 invite than your EOI will be frozen. If you get the SS meanwhile than you will have to wait for your EOI to be unfrozen and than receive the 190 invite. So in my opinion that time lost waiting for the unfreezing of the EOI and receiving a 190 invite will be as you applied for an 189. Also with 189 you can move anywhere you want, while with SS you are "trapped" for 2 yeas within one specific state.


Anoter point on 189...since 1 July 2012,the system is now faster.If you look on the DIAC website,it says it now takes about 5 weeks to get a CO from date of visa 189 invite in EOI
That was the original idea of Skillselect...to get the bst candidates and process their visas much faster than the old sysytem


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Batman1982 said:


> But good news is on Oct 1st and 15th, they are going to send 1000 invites each.
> 
> Being on 65, I have some chances to get invite on Oct 1st, and quite a lot to get it on 15th Oct.
> 
> ...


Woohoo! That's amazing news. So all my predictions were just cut in less than half 
Good luck with your invitation this month. My guess is cut-off around Sep 15th, so I I'd say you should get one


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

did anyone see my favorite graph for *point score spread*?

good that they r now using Bar chart in some places


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

thewall said:


> did anyone see my favorite graph for *point score spread*?
> 
> good that they r now using Bar chart in some places


Yes, and it had about 280 invites for 65 pointers.Therefore on 1 Oct we should get about 600 invites for 65 pointers!!


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

thewall said:


> did anyone see my favorite graph for *point score spread*?
> 
> good that they r now using Bar chart in some places


There is no EoI activity report, right?


----------



## Batman1982 (Sep 10, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> There is no EoI activity report, right?


I assume that EOI vivacity report will be on monthly basis..Thats my guess of course.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> There is no EoI activity report, right?


it seems that Point score spread will be published only monthly. that was a good pointer for cut-off estimates

but good that 2k Invites for Oct, hope it doubles in Nov.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

thewall said:


> it seems that Point score spread will be published only monthly. that was a good pointer for cut-off estimates
> 
> but good that 2k Invites for Oct, hope it doubles in Nov.


haha, love your optimism 
Well, either they'll publish it monthly, or they recognized that they are soo incredibly bad at publishing reports that they now only publish what they necessarily have to  Can't believe that they just screwed up another report which they got right the first two times. Hilarious!


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

terrywalsh55 said:


> Do I need a VISA to live in OZ
> ?


Yes



AnneChristina said:


> There is no EoI activity report, right?


Skillselect EOI summary has not been released. It would have been nice to have it and see how many 70+ers are in the system now, but my guess is that will be released at the end of this month.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

fivetd said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> Skillselect EOI summary has not been released. It would have been nice to have it and see how many 70+ers are in the system now, but my guess is that will be released at the end of this month.


Well, we know that there were 30 people with 70 points as of Sep 1st. They invited around 110, so 80 new ones must have been lodged between Sep 1st & 15th. Further, as per the number of invitations, there must have been about 50 new 75+ EoIs lodged and invited. Basically we have all the figures for the 70+ EoIs (because they all got invited); The only mystery is actually how many people with 65 points lodged an EoI in Sep as this will ultimately determine the next cut-off date.


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

hi ,

please clarify my doubt.

I have filed EOI with 189 - 60 points & 190 - W.A - 65 points . WA S.S under process & expected date to get the result is end of October. In sep & october invitation details shows only 189 visa & 489 visa only in skill select system . How about 190 visa subclass . No one invited / will be invited in September & October ?
how 190 visa system working ? 

cheers


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

*189 / 190 Invite*

Hi All,

Just curious, say if a person is in a position to get 189 invite but would like to wait for 190 invite (from a state) is there any way to by pass 189?

Something like "unchecking" 189 in EOI and having 190 alone checked. And then later on if SS is rejected (just in case), update the EOI by checking 189 again. Will he then get an 189 invite in that case?

Any thoughts on this please?

Regards,
VJ


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

harry82 said:


> hi ,
> 
> please clarify my doubt.
> 
> ...


Hi,

190 invites will be given by respective states. Say if your WA SS is approved, then WA authorities will send an invite to you for 190 visa.

Cheers!


----------



## Batman1982 (Sep 10, 2012)

harry82 said:


> hi ,
> 
> please clarify my doubt.
> 
> ...


These are last few lines of report...ofcourse people are getting invite for 190, its regular process, but report will be published once a month

State/Territory Nominations September 2012

Invitations issued to State and Territory nominated subclasses are reported monthly. The next report on State and territory nominations will be published following 1 October 2012.


----------



## amittal (Sep 28, 2012)

These new stats are really a breather for me!

I had applied for 189 & 190 (SA SS) on Aug 30th, 2012 with 65 points on SkillSelect. For SA SS I had to remove my 189 visa EOI (unique clause for SA SS only). 

Later on, after going through this extremely helpful thread and analysis done by Anne & others... I withdrew my 190 application from SA (sent them an email as they don't have "Withdraw" button online) and re-submitted 189 EOI on 20-Sep-2012.

So, I am hoping to get the invitation in October, 2012!! 

Best of luck to all others in the waiting list!!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ACS Applied (261111 - BA): 28th July, 2012 | ACS +ve: 30th Aug, 2012 | IELTS Academic: 17th Aug, 2012 (9, 9, 8, 7) IELTS General: 24th Sept (9, 9, 7.5, 7.5) | 189 EOI Lodged: 20th Sept, 2012


----------



## Aadilnaeem (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi i have the case.60poi td as of now and aplied for SA but i am interested in going for 189 but due to SA i have to withdraw 189.what do you recommend


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Aadilnaeem said:


> Hi i have the case.60poi td as of now and aplied for SA but i am interested in going for 189 but due to SA i have to withdraw 189.what do you recommend


Hi Aadilnaeem,
based on the new increased invitation activity of 900 189-invitations twice a month, the approximate cut-off dates for future rounds will look like:
01/10 round: cut-off 65 points, 15/09
15/10 round: cut-off 60 points, 09/07
01/11 round: cut-off 60 points, 22/07
15/11 round: cut-off 60 points, 11/08
01/12 round: cut-off 60 points, 12/09
15/12 round: cut-off 60 points, 13/10

These figures are based on several assumptions and are derived from rough estimates based on August & early Sep activity, so they may be off by a few days, but generally, if you lodge your EoI with 60 points asap you can prob expect to be invited around 15/12.
Hope this helps.


----------



## linah (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi! 
I agree with you. 
Your forecast is very close to mine, assuming 1800 invitations per month.





AnneChristina said:


> Hi Aadilnaeem,
> based on the new increased invitation activity of 900 189-invitations twice a month, the approximate cut-off dates for future rounds will look like:
> 01/10 round: cut-off 65 points, 15/09
> 15/10 round: cut-off 60 points, 09/07
> ...


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

linah said:


> Hi!
> I agree with you.
> Your forecast is very close to mine, assuming 1800 invitations per month.


Great to see that someone else also does this analysis and has similar figures! 

To be honest, I doubt that they will further increase the number of invitations. Even though the number is still way below DIACs immigration goal they will run out of EoIs beginning of next year. Only about 600 people seem to lodge an EoI with 60+ points every 2 weeks, so wondering what they will do once the backlog is eliminated...

Btw, would you mind sharing your predicted dates? I actually think that the number of EoIs with 65 and 60 points may have slightly increased since Aug in which case my forecast would be a bit optimistic. If I add a margin of safety of 10% to 65ers and 60ers the dates for the December rounds would change by 5 & 8 days respectively.

What is your take? Are your figure more optimistic or pessimistic?


----------



## MitaAbeer (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi Exparts

First of fall I want to thank everyone for there valuable comments.

I am new to this forum but I always get guidance from this forum.

I have 2 queries can I pls get some guidence on these. Thnx


1. I had applied onshore 189/60 points on 1st July & 190/65 points WA Ss on 3 rd sep . Now as per present situation should I hold my 190 visa right now or wait for there decision.Will I still able to hold it as I more interested in 189. Does the other one gets suspended automatically.

2. Our PCC , AFP & Medical are 8 month old which we used for 485 visa are they still valid for 1 year or Will I have do it again?


Cheers


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

MitaAbeer said:


> Hi Exparts
> 
> First of fall I want to thank everyone for there valuable comments.
> 
> ...


Hi,
regarding your EoI: If you receive an invitation under 190 the invitation will be valid for 2 months and your 189 EoI won't be considered for that time period. As you have applied on 01/07 you should most likely receive an invitation under 189 on 15/10. Now the question is what are the odds to receive an invitation under 190 before that? And if you amend your EoI to uncheck the 190 box does it change the date of your EoI even though you did not change any point claims? Maybe someone else can shed light on these points, I really don't know.
Police clearances are valid for 1 year, so most likely you should be fine with that one. Regarding medicals I again have no idea.
Sorry I can't be of any further help...


----------



## amittal (Sep 28, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> And if you amend your EoI to uncheck the 190 box does it change the date of your EoI even though you did not change any point claims? Maybe someone else can shed light on these points, I really don't know.
> Police clearances are valid for 1 year, so most likely you should be fine with that one. Regarding medicals I again have no idea.
> Sorry I can't be of any further help...


Unchecking 190 box will not amend EOI Date. I have done the same and it didn't change my 189 EOI effective date. Also, I changed my IELTS score from Academic to General (both 7 band...so no points change), edited few other details but it didn't change EOI effective date.

So, my observation is that you can edit your EOIs without changing effective date unless it changes your point score.


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

amittal said:


> Unchecking 190 box will not amend EOI Date. I have done the same and it didn't change my 189 EOI effective date. Also, I changed my IELTS score from Academic to General (both 7 band...so no points change), edited few other details but it didn't change EOI effective date.
> 
> So, my observation is that you can edit your EOIs without changing effective date unless it changes your point score.


Great info, thanks!

Say if a person wants to skip 189 invite on Oct 1st and wait for 190 invite, can she update EOI - uncheck 189 now and then check it back on Oct 2nd? Will that change 189 effective date? Please suggest.


----------



## amittal (Sep 28, 2012)

vijay176 said:


> Great info, thanks!
> 
> Say if a person wants to skip 189 invite on Oct 1st and wait for 190 invite, can she update EOI - uncheck 189 now and then check it back on Oct 2nd? Will that change 189 effective date? Please suggest.


Doing so, will change your 189 effective date....

If you uncheck 190/189, it'll disappear from the main screen. Now when, you select it again...it'll be considered as a new visa subclass selection with the latest effective date.

The same happened with me. I, initially applied 189 around 1st Sept, then removed it due to SA SS sponsorship criteria. Now, when I added it back on, the effective date shows recent one (20th Sept).

But, why do you want to do that. As per my understanding, 190 invites are not issued on a particular date like 189..they are issued throughout the month...So, are you certain that you'll receive 190 invite on Oct 1st only???

I would recommend you to leave 189 there....if you receive 189 first then go for it.... I have also seen few others preferring 190 over 189...why is that so??

I believe visa processing for both 189 & 190 after invite will take the same amount of time and 189 gives you the leverage to work anywhere in Australia!


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

amittal said:


> Doing so, will change your 189 effective date....
> 
> If you uncheck 190/189, it'll disappear from the main screen. Now when, you select it again...it'll be considered as a new visa subclass selection with the latest effective date.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info mate!


----------



## linah (Aug 6, 2012)

First of all, sorry for my english; it's not my mother tongue. 

At present, we just have the figures for two previous months, it is very risky to assume a trend that works for the rest of months. I look forward to seeing the next report to adjust. 

The number of visas for this year (189) is about 45.000. With an average of two visa holders per application (main and second), we have about 22.500. With 1800 inv per month, we are below 22.500/year. It will be great if we have to change our predictions because they increase the number of invitations!

My figures per fortnight are: 650 eoi submitted with 60+; 150 70+ , 200 65, 300 60.

My prediction is: 65ers backlog ends in oct 15 round, and they start inviting 60ers (maybe about 400). The following months about 550 60ers. 




AnneChristina said:


> Great to see that someone else also does this analysis and has similar figures!
> 
> To be honest, I doubt that they will further increase the number of invitations. Even though the number is still way below DIACs immigration goal they will run out of EoIs beginning of next year. Only about 600 people seem to lodge an EoI with 60+ points every 2 weeks, so wondering what they will do once the backlog is eliminated...
> 
> ...


Please, don't use this comments to take any decissions, it is only someone's opinion.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

i hope few 60ers get invite soon 

feel sorry for my bad english 8.5, 8.5, 6, 7


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

linah said:


> First of all, sorry for my english; it's not my mother tongue.
> 
> At present, we just have the figures for two previous months, it is very risky to assume a trend that works for the rest of months. I look forward to seeing the next report to adjust.
> 
> ...



this is a very good point - i have missed previously, there may be many secondary applicant & single applicant too. so avg monthly number will drop from 3.8k by factor of 0.5. In that sense 1.8k is a good number for OCT


----------



## linah (Aug 6, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Hi Aadilnaeem,
> based on the new increased invitation activity of 900 189-invitations twice a month, the approximate cut-off dates for future rounds will look like:
> 01/10 round: cut-off 65 points, 15/09
> 15/10 round: cut-off 60 points, 09/07
> ...


Hi!

These are my cut-off dates:

01/10 round: cut-off 65 points, 15/09
15/10 round: cut-off 60 points, 10/07
01/11 round: cut-off 60 points, 25/07
15/11 round: cut-off 60 points, 25/08
01/12 round: cut-off 60 points, 20/09
15/12 round: cut-off 60 points, 20/10

I hope to adjust them soon with the new report.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

linah said:


> First of all, sorry for my english; it's not my mother tongue.
> 
> At present, we just have the figures for two previous months, it is very risky to assume a trend that works for the rest of months. I look forward to seeing the next report to adjust.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanation. Your numbers are a bit more pessimistic than mine; I used 130 people with 70+ points, 150 with 65, and 300 with 60. Doesn't make much of a difference for the next 2 rounds (we both have a drop to 60 points by Oct 15), but in the long-term it would make a huge difference (with my initial numbers the backlog of 60ers would disappear by mid-Feb, whereas with your numbers it would only disappear by mid-June 2013). However, in both cases DIAC does not have enough EoIs to increase the number of invitations. Well, hopefully I'm wrong. Once more thanks...


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

linah said:


> Hi!
> 
> These are my cut-off dates:
> 
> ...


Hmm, kind of weird, your underlying assumption of EoI points is more "pessimistic" than mine, yet your dates are slightly more "optimistic". No idea. Anyways, once more thanks.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

what time is it in Sydney


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

thewall said:


> what time is it in Sydney


just 00.00, 01/10/12


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

Just got invited.
65 points EOI submitted on the 25th of July.


----------



## kitty12 (Aug 27, 2012)

invited 65pt, 07/09/12. Seems some predictions on this forum are quite accurate.


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

fivetd said:


> Just got invited.
> 65 points EOI submitted on the 25th of July.


Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## neerajp (Jul 30, 2012)

kitty12 said:


> invited 65pt, 07/09/12. Seems some predictions on this forum are quite accurate.


Did you get an email and the correspondance is updated?
I didnt get any email but the apply VISA button against 189 is enabled?


----------



## linah (Aug 6, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Hmm, kind of weird, your underlying assumption of EoI points is more "pessimistic" than mine, yet your dates are slightly more "optimistic". No idea. Anyways, once more thanks.


Yes, it is strange. let's adjust with the new report and oct 1 st invitations, and we will share our dates again!


----------



## kitty12 (Aug 27, 2012)

neerajp said:


> Did you get an email and the correspondance is updated?
> I didnt get any email but the apply VISA button against 189 is enabled?


no email yet, but status changed to invited and there is a message in correspondence.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

kitty12 said:


> no email yet, but status changed to invited and there is a message in correspondence.


Received the email at 00:10


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

linah said:


> Yes, it is strange. let's adjust with the new report and oct 1 st invitations, and we will share our dates again!


Will do... Will prob take a while until new reports will be published though.


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Received the email at 00:10


Do you mind sharing your points and date of submission ? Thanks.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Kangaroo20 said:


> Do you mind sharing your points and date of submission ? Thanks.


65 points, 18/07... Guess the latest date we have seen so far is Kitty


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> 65 points, 18/07... Guess the latest date we have seen so far is Kitty[/QUO
> 
> Thanks. That's correct, kitty seems to set an idea of the cut-off date now. Anyway, Congrats !


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Cheers all 65ers


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

thewall said:


> Cheers all 65ers


Have you received invitation already ? Interesting turn event will be if there is any 60er this time.


----------



## kitty12 (Aug 27, 2012)

a member on another thread was invited with 65pt on 14/09, so that's the current latest cutoff time.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Kangaroo20 said:


> Have you received invitation already ? Interesting turn event will be if there is any 60er this time.



Nope not me this time. My EOI is 58xx. But my feeling was very few 60er shud get tonite.

last i saw till now is 65er 14 Sep,


----------



## svishnuk (Sep 24, 2012)

*just got the invite*

Hi all, just got the invite. 

I had submitted EOI on 14th Sep with 65 points for business / system analyst code.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

kitty12 said:


> a member on another thread was invited with 65pt on 14/09, so that's the current latest cutoff time.


Getting incredibly close to our predictions... Sep 15


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

kitty12 said:


> a member on another thread was invited with 65pt on 14/09, so that's the current latest cutoff time.


Ooohoo!! Thats pretty current, hey ? Seems all most all 65ers will be getting invitations this time.


----------



## linah (Aug 6, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Getting incredibly close to our predictions... Sep 15


Yeah,


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

thewall said:


> Nope not me this time. My EOI is 58xx. But my feeling was very few 60er shud get tonite.
> 
> last i saw till now is 65er 14 Sep,


Does last 4 digits stand for the order of EOI submitted ? Mine is 93XX and as you know submitted on 01/07. When did you submit ? 

I don't know when I'll get invitation but Seeing people getting invited makes me seriously happy


----------



## kitty12 (Aug 27, 2012)

Kangaroo20 said:


> Ooohoo!! Thats pretty current, hey ? Seems all most all 65ers will be getting invitations this time.


yeah, looks like 65pt will guarantee an invitation for 15/10 round, and probably around 400 invitations will go to the first batch of 60pt-ers.


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

linah said:


> Yeah,


BTW, Linah and Anne, you guys are the best. I'm kinds big fan of your mathematically analysed prediction since this morning !!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Kangaroo20 said:


> Does last 4 digits stand for the order of EOI submitted ? Mine is 93XX and as you know submitted on 01/07. When did you submit ?
> 
> I don't know when I'll get invitation but Seeing people getting invited makes me seriously happy



Well, I trust it has some meaning.

But my situation is a bit tricky. In Migration blog, they said - if u update anything that doesnt result in point score change - skillselect will retain your 1st submission *time stamp*. I had good faith & changed my SS State option for 190, to my surprise my updated EOI date changed to 04/07 - (showing updated), even though my point had nothing to do with it. So i m not sure if my time stamp is of 01/07 or 04/07. Nonetheless, whole July there were 600 EOI with 60pt. Lets see wht Oct 15 brings us.

Cheers!


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

thewall said:


> Well, I trust it has some meaning.
> 
> But my situation is a bit tricky. In Migration blog, they said - if u update anything that doesnt result in point score change - skillselect will retain your 1st submission *time stamp*. I had good faith & changed my SS State option for 190, to my surprise my updated EOI date changed to 04/07 - (showing updated), even though my point had nothing to do with it. So i m not sure if my time stamp is of 01/07 or 04/07. Nonetheless, whole July there were 600 EOI with 60er. Lets see wht Oct 15 brings us.
> 
> Cheers!


Actually I think there were around 1,500 EoIs with 60 points in July. The graph is a bit tricky because the climax (1,500) lies between 55 and 60 points, but obviously that can't be right. I think it would be fair to assume that DIAC received the most EoIs from ppl with 60 points rather than 55. Anyways, either way you should prob receive an invitation next round


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Actually I think there were around 1,500 EoIs with 60 points in July. The graph is a bit tricky because the climax (1,500) lies between 55 and 60 points, but obviously that can't be right. I think it would be fair to assume that DIAC received the most EoIs from ppl with 60 points rather than 55. Anyways, either way you should prob receive an invitation next round


Let your prediction come true, Amen


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

thewall said:


> Well, I trust it has some meaning.
> 
> But my situation is a bit tricky. In Migration blog, they said - if u update anything that doesnt result in point score change - skillselect will retain your 1st submission *time stamp*. I had good faith & changed my SS State option for 190, to my surprise my updated EOI date changed to 04/07 - (showing updated), even though my point had nothing to do with it. So i m not sure if my time stamp is of 01/07 or 04/07. Nonetheless, whole July there were 600 EOI with 60pt. Lets see wht Oct 15 brings us.
> 
> Cheers!


Is that what your EOI home page says ? I have Date Submitted: 01/07/2012 and 
the same date of effect. Later I changed my postal address on 05/07. Now, although the previous remained unchanged, if I click the link "view EOI", I see that date of submission is 05/07/12. 

My assumption was date of effect is what matters ? Do you think I should give DIAC a call and verify ?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Actually I think there were around 1,500 EoIs with 60 points in July. The graph is a bit tricky because the climax (1,500) lies between 55 and 60 points, but obviously that can't be right. I think it would be fair to assume that DIAC received the most EoIs from ppl with 60 points rather than 55. Anyways, either way you should prob receive an invitation next round



I agree, that graph was a bit unclear, they should have made Bar chart, which they started in last report. this is how i read it.

Cheers!


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

thewall said:


> I agree, that graph was a bit unclear, they should have made Bar chart, which they started in last report. this is how i read it.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> ...


Haha, nice graph  Guess we won't know until 01/11, i.e. if it's only 600 the cut-off date should be sometime in August; if it's 1,500 it will still lie in July.
And btw, they started using a bar chart for the number of invitations, not for the EoI point spread though. Anyways...


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Kangaroo20 said:


> Is that what your EOI home page says ? I have Date Submitted: 01/07/2012 and
> the same date of effect. Later I changed my postal address on 05/07. Now, although the previous remained unchanged, if I click the link "view EOI", I see that date of submission is 05/07/12.
> 
> My assumption was date of effect is what matters ? Do you think I should give DIAC a call and verify ?



A-ha, so we both have same issue. I made that mistake thinking no Point change = no time stamp change, as mentioned in Migration Blog.

I think 1st page show from when your EOI will remain in system for 2 years. Mine is also 01/07 [Date submitted]

Keep us posted, If u manage to get a clarification.


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Received the email at 00:10


Congratulations AnneChristina!!!!

Hope you will continue posting your predictions...


----------



## Striker1234 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi,

I just got 189 invitation, am having 65 points.

I have also applied 190 EOI for Victoria state sponsorship which is expected to come in 2-3 weeks.

Can you guys help me understand what would happen if i get state sponsorship, would i be getting another invite with 190. Should i suspend my 190 EOI to prevent getting a invite ?

And do i need to tell Vic state to cancel my application prior getting approved or can do after approval as well.

Thanks.


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

No, you will not receive an invitation also for 190. Once you are invited your EOI is frozen until the invitation expires or you lodge a visa application.


----------



## Striker1234 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks a lot fivetd......
What should i do if my state gets approved.....should i inform them i do not wish to go ahead with ss and inform Vic so.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Kangaroo20 said:


> Is that what your EOI home page says ? I have Date Submitted: 01/07/2012 and
> the same date of effect. Later I changed my postal address on 05/07. Now, although the previous remained unchanged, if I click the link "view EOI", I see that date of submission is 05/07/12.
> 
> My assumption was date of effect is what matters ? Do you think I should give DIAC a call and verify ?



I had a 2nd look now,

Date submitted: 01/07
Date effect 189: 01/07
Date effect 190: 01/07

View EOI: in pdf
Date submitted: 04/07 :confused2:


----------



## countryhopper (Sep 30, 2012)

I got my 189 visa invite as well today. Lodged my EOI only a week ago with 65 points. I thought it would take a long time but was very happy with the surprise I got!


----------



## Ryl (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi everyone, thanks for sharing your comments on the forum.

I have 60 points for 189 and 70 points for 489. I need to apply for a visa ASAP as my current visa expires in Jan 2013 and I also would like my prospective employers to know that I have a visa for 2013.

I have yet to submit my EOIs (as I am still waiting for my skills assessment).

My question is, if I submit an EOI for 489 (and got invited), could I apply for 489 while having an active EOI for 189? And if I get an invitation for 189 later, could I apply for 189?

Thanks in advance. And congrats to all who received an invite today


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

Just got my invitation for 189 visa. My EOI was submitted on 17 Aug with 65 points. The experts' predictions (from Anne, The Wall etc) on this forum turn out to be correct. Many thanks guys!

Congratulations to those received invitations and good luck for those who's waiting for it!


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

countryhopper said:


> I got my 189 visa invite as well today. Lodged my EOI only a week ago with 65 points. I thought it would take a long time but was very happy with the surprise I got!


Congratulations on your invitation! :clap2:
Would you mind sharing with us the exact date of your EoI submission?


----------



## mkjb4u (Sep 2, 2012)

Congratz..... 



AnneChristina said:


> Received the email at 00:10


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

mkjb4u said:


> Congratz.....


Thank you!


----------



## wizkid0319 (Mar 16, 2011)

Congratz Anne...!!!


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

wizkid0319 said:


> Congratz Anne...!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Ryl (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi to those who have applied for the 189.

Do you get a bridging visa after you've submitted your application?


----------



## mkjb4u (Sep 2, 2012)

You do get one if you are already in Australia on a qualifying visa. I hold a 574 postgrad student visa and my wife does too. But only I got a bridging visa as my wife is not in Australia at the moment. It comes with yor acknowledgement e-mail. Also, please note that any bridging visa comes into effect only when the current one expires. If, say for example, my 574 visa is cancelled by the Uni, bridging visa will get cancelled as well. 



Ryl said:


> Hi to those who have applied for the 189.
> 
> Do you get a bridging visa after you've submitted your application?


----------



## Ryl (Sep 30, 2012)

mkjb4u said:


> You do get one if you are already in Australia on a qualifying visa. I hold a 574 postgrad student visa and my wife does too. But only I got a bridging visa as my wife is not in Australia at the moment. It comes with yor acknowledgement e-mail. Also, please note that any bridging visa comes into effect only when the current one expires. If, say for example, my 574 visa is cancelled by the Uni, bridging visa will get cancelled as well.


Thanks for your reply! Does that mean only you (and not your wife) have to be in Australia when your 189 is granted?

Also, suppose your current visa expires and you are on the Bridging Visa. You would need to obtain Bridging Visa B is you wish to travel overseas before your 189 is granted?


----------



## mkjb4u (Sep 2, 2012)

You are right about the second part but for the first part I think it wouldn't matter anymore if I am here or offshore at the time of grant as the distinction between an offshore and onshore visa has been removed in the new system. 



Ryl said:


> Thanks for your reply! Does that mean only you (and not your wife) have to be in Australia when your 189 is granted?
> 
> Also, suppose your current visa expires and you are on the Bridging Visa. You would need to obtain Bridging Visa B is you wish to travel overseas before your 189 is granted?


----------



## Batman1982 (Sep 10, 2012)

Congratss Guys...seems quite alot 65ers got invite this time...and fortunately I am one as well.. ))


Now exploring DIAC website and booket 6 for all required documents and forms to be filled for me and my wife...will be nice if someone can share a list here as well...


----------



## Batman1982 (Sep 10, 2012)

Batman1982 said:


> Congratss Guys...seems quite alot 65ers got invite this time...and fortunately I am one as well.. ))
> 
> 
> Now exploring DIAC website and booket 6 for all required documents and forms to be filled for me and my wife...will be nice if someone can share a list here as well...


This is what I have got till now....please let me know your thoughts...

Document list:
1) Application form 1393 (I don't think I need to download it, it will be filled online)
2) Copies of Passport for me and wife.
3) Copies of Job details/experience and Education certificates
4) marriage Certificate
5) PCC for me and wife
6) IELTS for me and wife
7) ACS assessment letter.

Apart from these I need to download and fill following form 26 and 160 to get Medical done.

Is that all I need or do I need to fill form 80 and 1221 as well. Please guide me.


Also regarding scanned copies, Can i provide colored scanned copies without any attestation?


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

Batman1982 said:


> This is what I have got till now....please let me know your thoughts...
> 
> Document list:
> 1) Application form 1393 (I don't think I need to download it, it will be filled online)
> ...



Hi ! Documents that are verifiable is alright to attach without attestation. For instance, ACS letter and IELTS results. They have a reference number on them which can be easily verified by DIAC. However, if your marriage certificate is Indian, I would suggest you to get it certified. I hope I helped !


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

*SkillSelect Major Confusion !!!*

Hi all,

My sister-in-law and myself submitted our EOIs on the same day for both 189 and 190 (SA Sponsorship). Today she got an email from SkillSelect stating as below.

Congratulations

You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by your family member.

To view your invitation please click on the link below to be directed to the SkillSelect login page.

SkillSelect

Regards

SkillSelect System Administrator


Could this be possible?? She has been granted the SS from SA, yet she has been given the opportunity to apply for 189?? By the way, she only had 60 points without the SS.

Strange thing is, I never got a reply for my applications and it seems odd that she even got a reply this fast. We all are wondering whether to be happy, sad or if something has gone wrong somewhere. :confused2:

Can someone please advise me on this???


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My sister-in-law and myself submitted our EOIs on the same day for both 189 and 190 (SA Sponsorship). Today she got an email from SkillSelect stating as below.
> 
> ...


How come it says "Family sponsored" ? Does she have a eligible relative living in a designated area in Australia?


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

spin123 said:


> How come it says "Family sponsored" ? Does she have a eligible relative living in a designated area in Australia?


Hi spin123,

Yes she has eligible relative living in VIC. But she has never mentioned that in her Application. As per my understanding 189 is Independent. So wondering how "Family sponsored" goes along with 189!!!! 

regards..


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

Kangaroo20 said:


> Hi ! Documents that are verifiable is alright to attach without attestation. For instance, ACS letter and IELTS results. They have a reference number on them which can be easily verified by DIAC. However, if your marriage certificate is Indian, I would suggest you to get it certified. I hope I helped !


Do I need to have my marriage certificate certified even if it os on both romanian and english?


----------



## Batman1982 (Sep 10, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Hi spin123,
> 
> Yes she has eligible relative living in VIC. But she has never mentioned that in her Application. As per my understanding 189 is Independent. So wondering how "Family sponsored" goes along with 189!!!!
> 
> regards..


1) regarding mention of "Family Sponsored" in email: Don't worry about that. Its just email template and everybody gets same for 189. You can check some threads regarding same doubt. I too have same email.
2) Regarding invite @60 points. I doubt that cutt off could have reached 60. Can they check their EOI yet again to confirm their points for 189.
3) regarding they getting invite and you do not: yes its very much possible. Lets say they lodged EOI few mins before you and they were the last one to get invite in this round. Hence you didn't. Its not just about date but time as well.

So better:

1) confirm their points.
2) wait till 15th Oct. If they get this time then you will surely get then.


----------



## Batman1982 (Sep 10, 2012)

Batman1982 said:


> 1) regarding mention of "Family Sponsored" in email: Don't worry about that. Its just email template and everybody gets same for 189. You can check some threads regarding same doubt. I too have same email.
> 2) Regarding invite @60 points. I doubt that cutt off could have reached 60. Can they check their EOI yet again to confirm their points for 189.
> 3) regarding they getting invite and you do not: yes its very much possible. Lets say they lodged EOI few mins before you and they were the last one to get invite in this round. Hence you didn't. Its not just about date but time as well.
> 
> ...



3) wait for Anne and theWall, they active and number cruncher member of this forum and thread to revert back on invite possibility of 60er


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

I saw another guy got 489 FS invite with 60.

buckets for 189, 190 & 489 r separate. 190 & 489 is likely to get invite with 60 score, not 189 i suppose


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

fivetd said:


> Do I need to have my marriage certificate certified even if it os on both romanian and english?


Yes...if its not Australian, its better to get it certified.


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

Batman1982 said:


> 3) wait for Anne and theWall, they active and number cruncher member of this forum and thread to revert back on invite possibility of 60er


I agree with the wall that there were any 60ers on the last round !


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Batman1982 said:


> 1) regarding mention of "Family Sponsored" in email: Don't worry about that. Its just email template and everybody gets same for 189. You can check some threads regarding same doubt. I too have same email.
> 2) Regarding invite @60 points. I doubt that cutt off could have reached 60. Can they check their EOI yet again to confirm their points for 189.
> 3) regarding they getting invite and you do not: yes its very much possible. Lets say they lodged EOI few mins before you and they were the last one to get invite in this round. Hence you didn't. Its not just about date but time as well.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Thank you for your reply. Yes, I will refer to some more threads and do some further readings. Your information helped me keep some hopes


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Hi,
> Thank you for your reply. Yes, I will refer to some more threads and do some further readings. Your information helped me keep some hopes



I suggest have a 2nd look @ your EOI carefully, i think it is for 190SS or 489FS.

check against which one(s) u have *APPLY VISA *button


----------



## v145 (Mar 16, 2012)

:clap2:


----------



## v145 (Mar 16, 2012)

I have 60 points with eoi submitted on 1/07/2012. Can anyone please tell me whether I can get invitation on 15 Oct. or not?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

v145 said:


> I have 60 points with eoi submitted on 1/07/2012. Can anyone please tell me whether I can get invitation on 15 Oct. or not?



perhaps november.

what is your EOI number? too many on 1st July


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

thewall said:


> perhaps november.
> 
> what is your EOI number? too many on 1st July


How about us ? you and I also submitted on 01/07.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Kangaroo20 said:


> How about us ? you and I also submitted on 01/07.


its a bit too early to comment - lets wait for the report.
I have lowered my expectation to Nov, it seems everyone applied on 01/07 

Next cut-off will be really tight


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

thewall said:


> its a bit too early to comment - lets wait for the report.
> I have lowered my expectation to Nov, it seems everyone applied on 01/07
> 
> Next cut-off will be really tight


Well, there should be about 450 invitations for people with 60 points in the next round. If EoIs were evenly distributed over the month the cut-off would be around July 9, but I agree, a huge amount of people with 60 points lodged their EoI on July 1st, so the cut-off could lie anywhere between July 1st and July 9th. While July 9th is a quite optimistic forecast, July 1st is really pessimistic though. I would assume a date somewhere in between. Anyway, good luck!


----------



## v145 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you all for comments.......
My eoi no 98XX


----------



## wizkid0319 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi guys,

A button to apply for visa is enabled on my EOI againt "Employer Nomination Scheme (Subclass 186) (Permanent)". 

Does this preventing me by getting a invitation for 189??

Cheers

Wiz


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

wizkid0319 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A button to apply for visa is enabled on my EOI againt "Employer Nomination Scheme (Subclass 186) (Permanent)".
> 
> ...


i dont think so. EOI is optional for 186 & 187, also those doesnt belong to Ranked subclass

I have both 186 & 187 "Apply VISA" enabled since last couple of months, still no 189 :boxing:


----------



## wizkid0319 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi TheWall,

Thanks for the clarification. 
I was expecting my 189 on the 1st of Dec or 15th of Dec. But looks like it'll get delayed since there are lots of ppl with 60 in July....

Cheers
Wiz



thewall said:


> i dont think so. EOI is optional for 186 & 187, also those doesnt belong to Ranked subclass
> 
> I have both 186 & 187 "Apply VISA" enabled since last couple of months, still no 189 :boxing:


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

wizkid0319 said:


> Hi TheWall,
> 
> Thanks for the clarification.
> I was expecting my 189 on the 1st of Dec or 15th of Dec. But looks like it'll get delayed since there are lots of ppl with 60 in July....
> ...


Everybody who has lodged their EoI by now (i.e. beginning of October) should receive an invitation latest by Dec 15, so no worries, you should get one this year


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

wizkid0319 said:


> Hi TheWall,
> 
> Thanks for the clarification.
> I was expecting my 189 on the 1st of Dec or 15th of Dec. But looks like it'll get delayed since there are lots of ppl with 60 in July....
> ...


more precisely, lot of ppl with 60 on 01/07, I recall I was trying to submit within early hours of EOI opening, & it was literally online battle field, took me 2 hours of repeated attempts, still i was getting error, then I gave up. Funny enough after sometime I got an email telling me my serial was like 58xx. 

what r your 2 most significant EOI digits eg. 12xx


----------



## wizkid0319 (Mar 16, 2011)

Love your golden words Anne... ;-)



AnneChristina said:


> Everybody who has lodged their EoI by now (i.e. beginning of October) should receive an invitation latest by Dec 15, so no worries, you should get one this year


----------



## amittal (Sep 28, 2012)

Congratulations everyone who got the invites!!:clap2:

I applied for 189 on Sept 20th with 65 points and was quite optimistic of getting an invite in Oct 1st round but seems like will have to wait for Oct 15th!

It actually helps me in a way because I am just between switching jobs and will not immigrate to Aus before early 2014. Getting PR is more like a backup option for me!!

Any idea how long can one delay entering Australia 1st time after visa grant?

Also, my wife will go on dependent visa along with me. She hasn't taken IELTS and has done post graduation degree through correspondence (English Medium - IGNOU, India). Does it suffice for English language requirement for dependent or she must take IELTS???

Cheers!


----------



## wizkid0319 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi TheWall,

its E0000022XXX


cheers

Wiz



thewall said:


> more precisely, lot of ppl with 60 on 01/07, I recall I was trying to submit within early hours of EOI opening, & it was literally online battle field, took me 2 hours of repeated attempts, still i was getting error, then I gave up. Funny enough after sometime I got an email telling me my serial was like 58xx.
> 
> what r your 2 most significant EOI digits eg. 12xx


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

amittal said:


> Congratulations everyone who got the invites!!:clap2:
> 
> I applied for 189 on Sept 20th with 65 points and was quite optimistic of getting an invite in Oct 1st round but seems like will have to wait for Oct 15th!
> 
> ...



1. Initial entry date will be 1 year from date of MED/PCC submission.
2. IELTs waiver for secondary applicant depends on your CO, but its only 4.5 in IELTs that is needed, couldnt be any easier  



*************************************************
one of the following:
● holding an award, being a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate, that required at least 2 years of full-time study or training; and all instruction (including instruction received in other courses for which the person was allowed credit) for that award was conducted in English;

● successful completion, in Australia, at least 1 year of full-time study or equivalent
part-time study towards a degree, higher degree, diploma or associate diploma at
an institution or institutions where all the instruction was conducted in English;

● completion of all their primary education and at least 3 years of secondary
education at an educational institution where all instruction was conducted in
English;

● completion of least 5 years of secondary education at an educational institution
where all instruction was conducted in English;

● achievement of an IELTS average band score of at least 4.5 in a test conducted
not more than 12 months before lodging their application or at the time of
processing the application;

● evidence of having achieved an ACCESS test score of at least 15 with a minimum
of 3 for each of the 4 test components of listening, reading, writing and oral
interaction in a test conducted not more than 12 months before lodging the relevant application to migrate; or at the time of the processing of the relevant application to migrate; or

● worked for 2 years or more in either Australia, the United Kingdom, Canada,
New Zealand, the United States of America or the Republic of Ireland.

● pay for 2nd VAC.


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Well, there should be about 450 invitations for people with 60 points in the next round. If EoIs were evenly distributed over the month the cut-off would be around July 9, but I agree, a huge amount of people with 60 points lodged their EoI on July 1st, so the cut-off could lie anywhere between July 1st and July 9th. While July 9th is a quite optimistic forecast, July 1st is really pessimistic though. I would assume a date somewhere in between. Anyway, good luck!


Well, if not on Oct 15, July 1 applicants are sure to go though in Nov 1 unless DIAC decides to do something dramatic . 

Compared to the wait so far, It doesn't look that bad though. Having said that, with the invitation round on Oct 15, we can clearly tell that how its working. 

While I also think the Wall is little cautious, I have given myself a deadline up to Nov 15. I guess I'm the most pessimistic . So at this point I only hope that both the Wall and I are proven wrong :tongue1:


----------



## amittal (Sep 28, 2012)

thewall said:


> 1. Initial entry date will be 1 year from date of MED/PCC submission.
> 2. IELTs waiver for secondary applicant depends on your CO, but its only 4.5 in IELTs that is needed, couldnt be any easier


Thanks for the clarification.

Yes. I agree getting 4.5 is very easy. But, here in Delhi, India, earliest IELTS test date is atleast 1 month ahead and then the subsequent hassle and wait.

But, I'll wait to reach the bridge in order to cross it!! (Oct 15th invites)!!!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

amittal said:


> Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> Yes. I agree getting 4.5 is very easy. But, here in Delhi, India, earliest IELTS test date is atleast 1 month ahead and then the subsequent hassle and wait.
> 
> But, I'll wait to reach the bridge in order to cross it!! (Oct 15th invites)!!!



I think IDP have minimum couple of GT dates per month, u can book online. CO will give u 28 days, and even reaching that satge may take min 5+ weeks 

cheers!


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi all,

Need a small clarification about how experiences are calculated for EOI points.

Do they only calculate post qualified experience (experience gained after obtaining your degree/diploma) or all the years that you have been in employment in the selected occupation?

I applied for both 189 and 190 in my EOI with 60 points. But now my agent is saying that DIAC only considers post qualifying experience. Which means I will lose almost 5 years of my hard-earned experience and will end up with less than 3 years of experience!! :-(

Is there any truth in that??


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Need a small clarification about how experiences are calculated for EOI points.
> 
> ...


I m afraid, I tend to agree with your agent. But i recommend u also check your ANZSCO Code requirement in ABS.


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi,

A little help required here. My agent submitted my EOI with 60 points (189) and 65 points ( 190 SA) on 13th July. Recently i got rejection from SA and my agent updated my EOI for 190 subclass on 24th September and selected NT as sponsoring state. I told him to hold it and do not apply to NT because seeing at the cut off date i have fair chance of getting invitation for 189 in next few rounds. 

I want to know whether updating my EOI for 190 has any effect on 189? Will my submission date for 189 be 24th Sep or its still 13th July? My agent says EOI screen showing 24th September as submission date. Please guide


----------



## Ryl (Sep 30, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Need a small clarification about how experiences are calculated for EOI points.
> 
> ...



Wouldn't your job experience need to be assessed and certified by your assessing authority before they could be considered?


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Ryl said:


> Wouldn't your job experience need to be assessed and certified by your assessing authority before they could be considered?


Hi,

I Have already got a +ve skill assessment from ACS and they have recognized my experience as 7+ years. But According to my agent DIAC consider only 2+ years of experience.(Post Qualifying)


----------



## Ryl (Sep 30, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I Have already got a +ve skill assessment from ACS and they have recognized my experience as 7+ years. But According to my agent DIAC consider only 2+ years of experience.(Post Qualifying)


Hi, I don't know. I really would like to know too, as I have 5+ years of PRE-qualifications experience. I think my assessing authority would NOT accept pre-qualifications experience though.

Perhaps someone with a similar experience could shed some light?


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

thewall said:


> I m afraid, I tend to agree with your agent. But i recommend u also check your ANZSCO Code requirement in ABS.


Hi thewall,

Has that always been like that or changed after 1st of july 2012 ?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Hi thewall,
> 
> Has that always been like that or changed after 1st of july 2012 ?


i think since July 1st 2011 DIAC started considering Assessment authority opinion for work experience, since it is now directly linked to point u score. If u search experience point claim rejected, u will find past experience of others. Some of them even had part of experience assessed. Note DIAC is the ultimate decision maker, assessing authority gives only opinion. And the way I understand it, *Skilled* means u r expected to be Full-time working and perhaps part time studying, not the otherway around.

263111 belongs to *Skill level 1*, so it may be tough (but u can always take a chance - if u like) 

check out the Code definition *here*


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

Guys,
I would really appreciate if you can comment on my query. I am really frustrated to know my agent has updated my EOI submission date to 24th September which


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

thewall said:


> i think since July 1st 2011 DIAC started considering Assessment authority opinion for work experience, since it is now directly linked to point u score. If u search experience point claim rejected, u will find past experience of others. Some of them even had part of experience assessed. Note DIAC is the ultimate decision maker, assessing authority gives only opinion. And the way I understand it, *Skilled* means u r expected to be Full-time working and perhaps part time studying, not the otherway around.
> 
> 263111 belongs to *Skill level 1*, so it may be tough (but u can always take a chance - if u like)
> 
> check out the Code definition *here*


Hi thewall,

Thanks a lot for your reply. yeah i will look in to more threads regarding this. thanks for the link as it was really helpfull.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

reehan said:


> Hi,
> 
> A little help required here. My agent submitted my EOI with 60 points (189) and 65 points ( 190 SA) on 13th July. Recently i got rejection from SA and my agent updated my EOI for 190 subclass on 24th September and selected NT as sponsoring state. I told him to hold it and do not apply to NT because seeing at the cut off date i have fair chance of getting invitation for 189 in next few rounds.
> 
> I want to know whether updating my EOI for 190 has any effect on 189? Will my submission date for 189 be 24th Sep or its still 13th July? My agent says EOI screen showing 24th September as submission date. Please guide


Updating of 190 shall have no effect on 189. Also effective dates change only if the points scored also change on updating. BTW SA will not accept SS if one opts for 189 also. Is that why your SA SS was rejected?

Cheers


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

My occupation is software engineer that had reached its quota already for 2013. That's why they rejected


----------



## amittal (Sep 28, 2012)

I would like to thank Fringe for posting his query in this thread and helping me find this loophole in my application as well.

For the benefit of others...my situation is as given below:

1) Completed Bachelor in Business Management (BBM) from a local college - not accredited to any University in March-2006.

2) Working as Business Analyst since July, 2005 till date in one company. I have resigned recently and LWD is Nov 9, 2012.

3) Completed BCA degree in June 2010 (Degree awarded in May 2012).

4) Completed PG Diploma in IT in Sept 2012.

5) Received +ve ACS Skill Assessment for 7+ yrs as BA (261111) and it also recognized my BCA degree equal to AQF Bachelors with major in computing.

6) IELTS General min. band score of 7.5 (L-9, R-9, W-7.5, S-7.5)

7) Filed independent 189 visa on Sept 20, 2012. Awaiting invite on SkillSelect with 65 points.

But, after reading through "post qualification skilled employment" requirement here and doing some more research online, I feel there is only 30% chance that the CO will consider pre-qualification assessment (few people have been lucky).

So, I have decided to do the following:

8) "Suspend" my current EOI on SkillSelect.

9) Re-booked IELTS General for Oct 27th. I'll study beforehand for "Writing" section in order to improve the score to 8.0. I have scored 8.0 in Speaking during earlier Academic IELTS (9, 9, 7, 8), so pretty confident and feel it's only a chance and how you feel on your speaking test day. If I am lucky and get min. 8 band score this time, then will re-apply with 65 points (will not count any experience points).

10) Book NAATI exam (for my mother tongue - Hindi). But, it's only held twice a year in India... This may help in getting addl. 5 points and push my score to 70, provided I wait till Aug, 2013 for proceeding with my application.

10) Wait till August, 2013 - which will give me 3 yrs post qualification experience as well and get skills re-assessed by ACS.

Please help me with the following unresolved queries:

- Has anyone used "Suspend" button on SkillSelect? I am planning to "Suspend" my EOI and later decide if I wish to "Withdraw" it completely.

- Do you feel I can go ahead with my non-accredited BBM degree (point 1), which will still give me 6+ yrs "skilled employment" and leave my score unchanged @ 65 points?

I feel like am back to square one!! I was so confident regd. my visa appln. but thankfully, It might have saved me AUD 3000/= and a visa refusal!! 

It's better late than never! And, I was not planning to immigrate anytime before Feb, 2014 anyways!!

And, yes...I'll register myself as a MARA Agent, having gone through such complex scenarios and with the support of these forums!! 

Cheers!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

i think "suspend" sounds better, dont "withdraw".

I can think of 2 ways u might get additional point

1. try 190 (guranteed Invite +5 points)
2. better IELTs

Cheers!


----------



## amittal (Sep 28, 2012)

thewall said:


> i think "suspend" sounds better, dont "withdraw".
> 
> I can think of 2 ways u might get additional point
> 
> ...


Thanks @thewall I hadn't thought of 190 yet... I did apply for SA SS but withdrew it on Sept 20th as I felt confident of receiving a 189 invite with 65 points.

I would prefer Victoria SS but seems like they only consider "post qualification" experience...which now I think about it will still give me 55 points + 5 points for SS...

I strongly believe in "where there's a will...there's a way!" now.... I'll explore more on Victoria SS requirements in the meantime.

I plan to suspend my 190 application around Oct 10th... I'll update everyone regd the process and consequences on application dates once I do it!


----------



## amittal (Sep 28, 2012)

amittal said:


> Thanks @thewall I hadn't thought of 190 yet... I did apply for SA SS but withdrew it on Sept 20th as I felt confident of receiving a 189 invite with 65 points.
> 
> I would prefer Victoria SS but seems like they only consider "post qualification" experience...which now I think about it will still give me 55 points + 5 points for SS...
> 
> ...


Victoria SS is not applicable for me as they require min. 5 yrs "post qualification" experience for BA (261111)..So, my available options are SA & ACT...

But, it's a good final option as it'll give me exact 60 points....

Now, I want to be 200% sure about everything...so an additional query regarding Age... I'll turn 32 in May-2013 so that will still give me 30 points???

I believe I'll be down to 25 once I reach 33 age...is that right?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

amittal said:


> Victoria SS is not applicable for me as they require min. 5 yrs "post qualification" experience for BA (261111)..So, my available options are SA & ACT...
> 
> But, it's a good final option as it'll give me exact 60 points....
> 
> ...



right

+5 points till 32 yr 364 days 23 hours 59 sec


----------



## amittal (Sep 28, 2012)

thewall said:


> right
> 
> +5 points till 32 yr 364 days 23 hours 59 sec


Thanks for the clarification!

I didn't need to "Suspend" my application as I have updated my EOI to remove 190 and chosen 189 - SA SS only (with exact 60 points). I have also re-applied for SA SS on their website.

To avoid auto-calculation of work experience points, I have only mentioned my work experience from the day I graduated (1-Jul-2010 till date), even though my employer reference & ACS Skills Assessment is from initial joining date (21-Jul-2005). I hope this won't cause any confusion/rejection from SA or DIAC...

@Fringe123: I believe you have also applied for SA SS. Did you also choose employment start date after your graduation date?

I am hoping to score above 8(individual band) in IELTS on 27-Oct-12, post which I'll add 189 back on....otherwise my EOI remains unchanged and hope SA doesn't reach it's planning level for 261111....

Cheers!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

amittal said:


> Thanks for the clarification!
> 
> To avoid auto-calculation of work experience points, I have only mentioned my work experience from the day I graduated (1-Jul-2010 till date), even though my employer reference & ACS Skills Assessment is from initial joining date (21-Jul-2005). I hope this won't cause any confusion/rejection from SA or DIAC...
> 
> Cheers!



the other way is u leave the experience duration there, and just say - *NO to the question * : "Is this related to Occupation". At least your CO will kno - u had been hard working all along 

Cheers!


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

thewall said:


> i think "suspend" sounds better, dont "withdraw".
> 
> I can think of 2 ways u might get additional point
> 
> ...


Did I read it correct that you already have an invitation for something from the old visa classes ? Do you mind me asking why you are not considering it?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Kangaroo20 said:


> Did I read it correct that you already have an invitation for something from the old visa classes ? Do you mind me asking why you are not considering it?


nope, i dont have any other invitation. My occupation is not on-list


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

thewall said:


> nope, i dont have any other invitation. My occupation is not on-list


Now I see you don't have a signature ! So, do you mind telling what is your profession ?

BTW, had a chat with DIAC people, According to that officer, any update that does not change the points does not change the submission date (which is what on the EOI homepage). However, to reflect the change made, the detailed EOI indicates the date of that change submitted. 

So, you are on July 1. :clap2:


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

Kangaroo20 said:


> Now I see you don't have a signature ! So, do you mind telling what is your profession ?
> 
> BTW, had a chat with DIAC people, According to that officer, any update that does not change the points does not change the submission date (which is what on the EOI homepage). However, to reflect the change made, the detailed EOI indicates the date of that change submitted.
> 
> So, you are on July 1. :clap2:



Hi Anne/The Wall/All,

I have 60 points and EOI,State Nomination for SA was submitted on 11Sept12.According to your stats any wild guess when will i get the invite?

Thanks,
Sarank


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Sarank said:


> Hi Anne/The Wall/All,
> 
> I have 60 points and EOI,State Nomination for SA was submitted on 11Sept12.According to your stats any wild guess when will i get the invite?
> 
> ...


Hi Sarank,
if you are talking about visa 189 (without sponsorship) my guess is Dec 15. If you only applied for 190 you will get an invitation as soon as the State sponsors you.


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Hi Sarank,
> if you are talking about visa 189 (without sponsorship) my guess is Dec 15. If you only applied for 190 you will get an invitation as soon as the State sponsors you.


I have applied for 190 for SA SS sponsorship..


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Sarank said:


> I have applied for 190 for SA SS sponsorship..


It really just depends on your state sponsorship. Online it says that SA takes approx. 12 weeks to process applications. It seems like you will still have to wait a while to hear back from them, but on the bright side, once you have your SS you should get an invitation immediately.


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks Anne


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> It really just depends on your state sponsorship. Online it says that SA takes approx. 12 weeks to process applications. It seems like you will still have to wait a while to hear back from them, but on the bright side, once you have your SS you should get an invitation immediately.


Can you pass me website link of SA where we can find details..


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Sarank said:


> Can you pass me website link of SA where we can find details..


Here we go:
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi guys n senior expats. Congrats to all who received their invitations, I have just joined this rich community of knowledge base. While I was going through all your comments, I found everyone speculating about dates for potential invitations just on the basis of points scored. But doesn't the occupation come into consideration as well? For instance, for an accountant the cut-off point might be 70 while for system and network engineer it might be 65. 
Also, I submitted eoi on 16 september as Computer & Systems Engineer, ANZSCO 263111 with 60 points. Any predictions on whether I may receive invitation by this December? I have noticed there are lots of 60 points candidates dated 1st July still waiting. Any replies will be much appreciated.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hi guys n senior expats. Congrats to all who received their invitations, I have just joined this rich community of knowledge base. While I was going through all your comments, I found everyone speculating about dates for potential invitations just on the basis of points scored. But doesn't the occupation come into consideration as well? For instance, for an accountant the cut-off point might be 70 while for system and network engineer it might be 65.
> Also, I submitted eoi on 16 september as Computer & Systems Engineer, ANZSCO 263111 with 60 points. Any predictions on whether I may receive invitation by this December? I have noticed there are lots of 60 points candidates dated 1st July still waiting. Any replies will be much appreciated.


Hi Ghostride & welcome to this forum!
The ANZSCO code is irrelevant for your invitation, except if the occupation ceiling has been reached, so generally it just comes down to your EoI points & date.
My guess would be you might get an invitation by Dec 15, but it's too far into the future to make any reliable prediction! I wish you good luck though!


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Hi Ghostride & welcome to this forum!
> The ANZSCO code is irrelevant for your invitation, except if the occupation ceiling has been reached, so generally it just comes down to your EoI points & date.
> My guess would be you might get an invitation by Dec 15, but it's too far into the future to make any reliable prediction! I wish you good luck though!



Thanks for the luck Anne! Will surely need it. Yeah i do understand that its too far-fetched to think about getting an invitation. Anyways, congratulations on your invitation & well done :clap2:


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Thanks for the luck Anne! Will surely need it. Yeah i do understand that its too far-fetched to think about getting an invitation. Anyways, congratulations on your invitation & well done :clap2:


Haha, thank you! Well, I will keep updating predicted cut-off dates once a new report is issued; hopefully there will be some good news for you


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

I once summed them up & to my surprise it crossed 500k almost *10 times * the number of ranked VISA places approx 50k (annual Celining ratio to annual Invites will be even higher !) 

Having said that, not all codes may get lucky - like mine, but others can relax

2633 Teleco Eng Prof: 480 (annual) Filled so far: 41 
2631 Computer Net Prof: 1,740 (annual) Filled so far: 31 
2211 Accountants Ceiling: 10,440 (annual) Filled so far: 107


----------



## venuhunev (Oct 4, 2012)

*ACS Skill assessment - 189 subclass*

Hi,

I am currently in Sydney from Dec 2011 and looking to apply for Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa. 

I am gathering information to apply for visa and found that my first step should be Skill assessment and next would be taking IELTS (band 7). 

I have few queries regarding Skill assessment.

I have resignation letter or Service certificate in companies letterhead with start date, end date, designation and sign of HR. But it doesnt have description of duties performed and did not mention whether it is full time or part time. Will it have any impact to my Skill assessment application ? 
My total experience till date is 6 years and my overseas experience will be 1 year by this December. Will I get 5 points for 1 year Overseas experience even if I apply to Skill assessment before December 2012 ?
Considering 6 to 8 months for granting a visa, If I apply EOI in January 2013 and If I was invited to apply for Visa in March 2013, what impact will my application have ? I am concerned about Occupation ceiling or quota and the dates (June 2013), since the application is made on March 2013 and the processing goes beyond June 2013.
Will applying in March 2013 have more chances for rejection for any reason like occupation ceiling? 
My Spouse has 1.5 years of IT experience. to get 5 points for Spouse qualification, should I submit a separate Skill assessment application for my spouse as well ?

Thanks for reading my post and your help.
Venu.


----------



## amittal (Sep 28, 2012)

venuhunev said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently in Sydney from Dec 2011 and looking to apply for Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa.
> 
> ...


Hope this helps....


----------



## venuhunev (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks a lot amiital for your reply.


----------



## iibit (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi all
i filled up the EOI with 60 points on August 12. The thing is that I turn 33 on the last of January and lose that crucial 5 points if not invited on January mid. Can anyone please suggest me what can I hope for? Any chance for an invitation before or on January?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

iibit said:


> Hi all
> i filled up the EOI with 60 points on August 12. The thing is that I turn 33 on the last of January and lose that crucial 5 points if not invited on January mid. Can anyone please suggest me what can I hope for? Any chance for an invitation before or on January?


As per my current forecast you should receive an invitation Dec 1st, but obviously this is based on currently available information and may be inaccurate. Nonetheless, even if my numbers are a bit off, there are still 3 more invitation rounds before you turn 33, so I really believe you should be fine!


----------



## iibit (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks Anne


----------



## iibit (Oct 7, 2012)

According to the immigrations graphs, the following exist (in approximate, for subclass 189):

For July : 60 pointers - 1200, 65 - 400, 70 or more - 350
For August: 60 pointers - 300, 65- 100, 70 or more - 50

Now the if the same trend follows in September as it did in the month of August, the total number of applicants having 60 or more points till 1st of October would be around 2850 and the number of invitations till the same date would be 1890. Now if we assume that the total number of applicants from 1st of October to the 14th is 375(following augusts and septembers trends and dividing the sum by 2 for a half month period), the total number of eligible applicants would be around 3225 and the total number of invitations would be 1890+900 = 2790. That means almost all the applicants would get an invitation by November 1st.

BUT...... either the immis graphs are wrong or some people here are lying that inspite of having 65 points on September, they are not invited till date. Seems the former is close to truth. The equation does not match.

Any idea folks ????!!!! Has any one done these calculations ?


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

It should come out clearer with Sept summary report from DIAC. I expect it to be out this coming week. The magical number that we do not know is the number (and quality) of new EOIs submitted in September. They may well be the deal breaker.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

iibit said:


> According to the immigrations graphs, the following exist (in approximate, for subclass 189):
> 
> For July : 60 pointers - 1200, 65 - 400, 70 or more - 350
> For August: 60 pointers - 300, 65- 100, 70 or more - 50
> ...


The immi graphs are a bit off. In all my calcs I assume that 1. the graphs need to be shifted (i.e. the climax should be at 60 points) and 2. the Aug report was produced after the invitation round, so Sep 1st invites need to be added back. Cannot be sure whether my interpretation is correct, particularly because I basically assume that DIAC screwed the graphs up pretty badly, but on the other hand my previous forecasts which were also based on these assumptions have been pretty close in all rounds. Who knows...


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> The immi graphs are a bit off. In all my calcs I assume that 1. the graphs need to be shifted (i.e. the climax should be at 60 points) and 2. the Aug report was produced after the invitation round, so Sep 1st invites need to be added back. Cannot be sure whether my interpretation is correct, particularly because I basically assume that DIAC screwed the graphs up pretty badly, but on the other hand my previous forecasts which were also based on these assumptions have been pretty close in all rounds. Who knows...


Your prediction worked out well. So, based your prediction, and my application on July 1 (late night though), I was kinda hoping to receive an invitation next week


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Kangaroo20 said:


> Your prediction worked out well. So, based your prediction, and my application on July 1 (late night though), I was kinda hoping to receive an invitation next week


I really hope so too. My forecast is that about 450 out of 1,500 July EoIs with 60 points should receive an invitation. I would really be shocked if more than 450 60ers lodged their EoI on July 1st! Just 7 days and 2 hours to go and we'll know


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

Here are some predictions based on possible EOI submissions in the month of July and onward. If 750 EOIs are submitted each month from Sep to Nov then by Nov 15 all 60er and plus should get through. DIAC may increase invitation to 3k in Nov and also EOIs may not reach 750 each month which ultimately will help everyone get through by Nov 1st.

July Aug Sep	Oct Nov

Submitted	1880	360 750	750 750

Invited 1st	0 0 450	900 900

Left 1880	360 2450	1850 800

Invited 15th	0 90 450	900 900

Left 1880	2150 2000	950 -100


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

Sorry about formatting. It somehow disturbed after submission


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

Please see attachment.


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

reehan said:


> Here are some predictions based on possible EOI submissions in the month of July and onward. If 750 EOIs are submitted each month from Sep to Nov then by Nov 15 all 60er and plus should get through. DIAC may increase invitation to 3k in Nov and also EOIs may not reach 750 each month which ultimately will help everyone get through by Nov 1st.
> 
> July Aug Sep	Oct Nov
> 
> ...


I didnt get it ! So, 950 eoi is waiting for invitation now ? DO you mind sharing the source: DIAC may increase the invitation to 3k ?


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

Its a prediction based on EOIs submitted for 60 or more points in the month of July and August and since We have invitation count from Aug to Oct 15, we can predict the numbers I have shown in attachment.


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

thewall said:


> i hope few 60ers get invite soon
> 
> feel sorry for my bad english 8.5, 8.5, 6, 7


Did you get 6 in writing


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Kangaroo20 said:


> Did you get 6 in writing



:sad:


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

thewall said:


> :sad:


From what I have seen, Bangladeshis are usually good in grammar and vocab. And you are no exception to that. I wonder what went wrong 

BTW, I'm re-sitting for my IELTS in Nov. Let me know if you need any writing material and stuffs. I happen to have an English teacher in hand


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

wrong thread post deleted


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Kangaroo20 said:


> From what I have seen, Bangladeshis are usually good in grammar and vocab. And you are no exception to that. I wonder what went wrong
> 
> BTW, I'm re-sitting for my IELTS in Nov. Let me know if you need any writing material and stuffs. I happen to have an English teacher in hand


I think lets wait for 15 OCT - there might be pleasant surprise, 

btw, it was not my 1st IELTS & I did score 7 in W earlier (when Speaking was 6.5 :mad2: ), besides I also had 5 of 6 in TWE (TOEFL), so I m not sure either wht went wrong here.

If u r not referring to Ryan, send me pm/gtalk - any tips welcome.


----------



## anyug (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi, 

I am new to this forum. 

I have received an invite for Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa application with 65 Points on 01-Oct-2012 for Analyst Programmer.

I was not aware that partner points can only be claimed if it is in same SOL, therefore, I have selected that option and provided the details. Finally at the time of submission 5 additional points were not awarded to me and rightly so. 

My only concern is that I have ticked the option of "claiming partner points" in EOI (however points were not awarded against that). Can that result in negative outcome or Shall I proceed with the next stage?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

anyug said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, if you made wrong claims in your EoI and cannot prove the points you claimed, your visa will be rejected.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

anyug said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> ...


The solution is to withdraw and apply afresh with a new EOI.

Cheers!


----------



## anyug (Oct 9, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Unfortunately, if you made wrong claims in your EoI and cannot prove the points you claimed, your visa will be rejected.


Thanks for the response!!

I do have partner's ACS result but it is in different SOL. This is like I selected the option to claim partner points but points were not awarded as the system (EOI) was intelligent enough to identify that ANZSCO code of my spouse was from SOL-2 (mine was SOL-1).

Guess I need to wait for 60 days before I can reapply


----------



## Omer316 (Oct 7, 2012)

Guys I have been reading most of the posts in this forum and find the analysis and suggestions quite helpful ! 

I just wanted to add some information regarding the possibility of invitation for 189 visa with 60 points in the next round ... I have recently come across a guy who was invited for 189 with 60 points in the last round (hard to believe right?) .... Although he applied quite early in the morning on 1st July. 

Looking at this alone I reckon the next round will most probably bring some good news for us 60ers ! But on the other hand heaps of people applied on the 1st July with 60 points so you never know. G'day


----------



## vschauhan (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks for your report regarding invitation...can u tell me what time on 1st july they applied with 60 point...i applies on 1st july first 2 hours..i didnt got any invitation....thanks in advance


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Omer316 said:


> Guys I have been reading most of the posts in this forum and find the analysis and suggestions quite helpful !
> 
> I just wanted to add some information regarding the possibility of invitation for 189 visa with 60 points in the next round ... I have recently come across a guy who was invited for 189 with 60 points in the last round (hard to believe right?) .... Although he applied quite early in the morning on 1st July.
> 
> Looking at this alone I reckon the next round will most probably bring some good news for us 60ers ! But on the other hand heaps of people applied on the 1st July with 60 points so you never know. G'day


Are you 100%ly sure about this? It's just odd because there are quite a few people in this forum who applied end of Sep with 65 points and did not receive an invitation.


----------



## Omer316 (Oct 7, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Are you 100%ly sure about this? It's just odd because there are quite a few people in this forum who applied end of Sep with 65 points and did not receive an invitation.


Yup I can also see that but the guy confirmed twice that he had 60 points n not 65. Quite strange but any how 2 more days n we shall find out! Cheers


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

i think 60 was cut off for 489 not 189


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

thewall said:


> i think 60 was cut off for 489 not 189


That would make much more sense. Well, we will hopefully know tomorrow


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

Batman1982 said:


> I have submitted EOI for subclass 189 with 65 points as Developer Programmer. Is there any chance that I will get invite in next couple of months or should I try looking for State Sponsorship or extra 5 points for partner's skills?


I have submitted mine with. 60 points


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

Batman1982 said:


> I have submitted EOI for subclass 189 with 65 points as Developer Programmer. Is there any chance that I will get invite in next couple of months or should I try looking for State Sponsorship or extra 5 points for partner's skills?


Hi batman I have submitted mine with. 60 points
Can any1 help me to clr abt SS SA. They mention that for 489 u have to select only 489-SA In EOI not ny other category. Does it mean we cant select even 189. 

I want to apply for SS-SA 489 but i dnt want to deselct 189. 

One more thing is there any state who can niminate for 190 without experience.

Thnx guys


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi All...just need a clarification here on the EOI form. I am from India, but currently I am working in malaysia for a temporary period on a work permit. So what should I be putting my 'Usual Country of Residence'?? Should it be India or Malaysia?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Hi All...just need a clarification here on the EOI form. I am from India, but currently I am working in malaysia for a temporary period on a work permit. So what should I be putting my 'Usual Country of Residence'?? Should it be India or Malaysia?


Put India. I haven't lived in Germany for the past 8 years but still put Germany as my "usual country of residence"


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Put India. I haven't lived in Germany for the past 8 years but still put Germany as my "usual country of residence"




but i did the other way around, coz in case AHC might want to contact, they wont find me home


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

thewall said:


> but i did the other way around, coz in case AHC might want to contact, they wont find me home


Hmm, ok. Either way, shouldn't cause any difficulties I guess.


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Put India. I haven't lived in Germany for the past 8 years but still put Germany as my "usual country of residence"


I think DIAC has a very clear explanation about this. A usual country of residence is where a person usually rests after a day's work or something. I haven't lived in my country of origin in last 8 years and according DIAC my country of residence is Australia. 

For your case, it really isn't a big deal since you opted for 189 (which does not discriminate between on shore and off-shore anyway). My application for WA sponsorship was only because if I have a job offer of 12 months since I live in NSW. 

If I had put my home country as my country of usual residence, I wouldn't have had any issues. Other people in forum who applied around the same time with me (they are not in Australia), is now either waiting for CO or already been granted a visa.


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

thewall said:


> but i did the other way around, coz in case AHC might want to contact, they wont find me home


Communication method being chosen electronic should solve all the issues


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

Kangaroo20 said:


> I think DIAC has a very clear explanation about this. A usual country of residence is where a person usually rests after a day's work or something. I haven't lived in my country of origin in last 8 years and according DIAC my country of residence is Australia.
> 
> For your case, it really isn't a big deal since you opted for 189 (which does not discriminate between on shore and off-shore anyway). My application for WA sponsorship was only because if I have a job offer of 12 months since I live in NSW.
> 
> If I had put my home country as my country of usual residence, I wouldn't have had any issues. Other people in forum who applied around the same time with me (they are not in Australia), is now either waiting for CO or already been granted a visa.


Explanation of usual country of residence in EOI form by DIAC

"List the country where the client currently resides. The country of residence is the country of which a person lives. That is to say the country in which he or she has a place to live where he or she normally spends the daily period of rest.

Temporary travel abroad for purposes of recreation, holidays, visits to friends or relatives, business, medical treatment or religious pilgrimage does not change a person’s country of usual residence.

Example:
If the client originates from UK, but is currently living in Canada on a temporary or permanent visa, the client's current usual country of residence would be Canada."


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

Kangaroo20 said:


> Explanation of usual country of residence in EOI form by DIAC
> 
> "List the country where the client currently resides. The country of residence is the country of which a person lives. That is to say the country in which he or she has a place to live where he or she normally spends the daily period of rest.
> 
> ...


Yes...i did read this explanation of DIAC and found it confusing...

If the client originates from UK, but is currently living in Canada on a *temporary or permanent visa*, the client's current usual country of residence would be Canada."

In the above statement y have they mentioned "temporary" visa...whereas they have mentioned in the statement above this that "temporary travel" does not count...


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Yes...i did read this explanation of DIAC and found it confusing...
> 
> If the client originates from UK, but is currently living in Canada on a *temporary or permanent visa*, the client's current usual country of residence would be Canada."
> 
> In the above statement y have they mentioned "temporary" visa...whereas they have mentioned in the statement above this that "temporary travel" does not count...


It is not confusing at all. At least not for your case. you usual country of residence is currently Malaysia. temporary travel is when i went to France for a month for business purposes.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Kangaroo20 said:


> I think DIAC has a very clear explanation about this. A usual country of residence is where a person usually rests after a day's work or something. I haven't lived in my country of origin in last 8 years and according DIAC my country of residence is Australia.
> 
> For your case, it really isn't a big deal since you opted for 189 (which does not discriminate between on shore and off-shore anyway). My application for WA sponsorship was only because if I have a job offer of 12 months since I live in NSW.
> 
> If I had put my home country as my country of usual residence, I wouldn't have had any issues. Other people in forum who applied around the same time with me (they are not in Australia), is now either waiting for CO or already been granted a visa.


Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Omer316 (Oct 7, 2012)

I just got an invitation for 189 visa with 60 points lodged on 1/07/12 at 22:47 .... Best of luck for all those who lodged on after 1st July and congrats to all those who applied on 1 July !!!!!


----------



## antonyvkj (Jul 21, 2012)

Omer316 said:


> I just got an invitation for 189 visa with 60 points lodged on 1/07/12 at 22:47 .... Best of luck for all those who lodged on after 1st July and congrats to all those who applied on 1 July !!!!!


Got invitation with 60 points, submitted on 12th July.


----------



## vschauhan (Aug 6, 2012)

Guys just got invitation on 60 points...eoi submitted 1st july 00.47 am...best of luck


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

antonyvkj said:


> Got invitation with 60 points, submitted on 12th July.


Hey congrats. If u dnt mind can i ask ur field in which u got invitation.


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

hey guys congrats all who got invitation. did any1 get invitation indeveloper programmer(2613) category with 60 points??


----------



## antonyvkj (Jul 21, 2012)

Manii said:


> Hey congrats. If u dnt mind can i ask ur field in which u got invitation.


I have applied in "Other Spatial Scientist" category, you can see my signature for details.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Got the invitation just now for 189 with 65 points.

Cheers!


----------



## Fonz (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi everyone.. I have been following this thread and decided to become a member as I'd like to get some advise fron members, especially from Anne Christina as she seems like the boss here haha
Well long story short, I submitted my EOI on 27th if August with 60 points.. I have been in Australia for almost 5 years and I am currently on a graduate skilled ( temporary) visa which will expire on 30th of December.. I currently work full time not in my nominated occupation though.. What do you guys think i should do? I was planning to apply for 457 just to extend my period till i get an invitation, but seems like 60 pointers have started to get invitation now. Oh this really is a pain... The situation has become really awkward to me, call me lazy or something i should have definitely applied before..well past is past anyway

Well by the way good luck to everyone here who are in the process of waiting


----------



## Fonz (Oct 14, 2012)

I was going to post in eoi submitted club, don't even have an idea why i ended up here


----------



## FuBU (Aug 18, 2012)

Gave my IELTS again today, to try and get all 8's... for the extra 10 points.....

Got back home and checked mail to know i got the invite for 189 today... YAY!!!!.....

Had applied for Telecom Networks Engineer on 26th September with 65 point....


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

antonyvkj said:


> I have applied in "Other Spatial Scientist" category, you can see my signature for details.


Okk. Many many congrats dear. Wish u all d best.


----------



## opfian (Feb 1, 2012)

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee i got 189 invitation

65 points - 4th Oct


----------



## opfian (Feb 1, 2012)

@FuBU congrats dude ... please check ur pvt msg


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Fonz said:


> Hi everyone.. I have been following this thread and decided to become a member as I'd like to get some advise fron members, especially from Anne Christina as she seems like the boss here haha
> Well long story short, I submitted my EOI on 27th if August with 60 points.. I have been in Australia for almost 5 years and I am currently on a graduate skilled ( temporary) visa which will expire on 30th of December.. I currently work full time not in my nominated occupation though.. What do you guys think i should do? I was planning to apply for 457 just to extend my period till i get an invitation, but seems like 60 pointers have started to get invitation now. Oh this really is a pain... The situation has become really awkward to me, call me lazy or something i should have definitely applied before..well past is past anyway
> 
> Well by the way good luck to everyone here who are in the process of waiting


Haha, thank you?!?
Well, my forecast for this round was July 9th but I thought that was being wayy too optimistic; turns out people until July 12th received an invitation though... As per my current file you could expect an invitation Dec 1st, but once I corrected my numbers it might also very well be Nov 15.
Sorry, but I'm not familiar with bridging visas, i.e. would you automatically receive a bridging visa while they are processing your new visa application? If so then I guess you should be fine.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

antonyvkj said:


> Got invitation with 60 points, submitted on 12th July.


Could you please confirm whether you applied for visa subclass 189?


----------



## Fonz (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Anne Christina, really appreaciate that
Well yes if you apply for a new visa you will be granted a bridge visa automatically.. I am not sure though if I can apply for 189 while i am on a bridging visa.. I guess i will wait till 1st of december


----------



## antonyvkj (Jul 21, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Could you please confirm whether you applied for visa subclass 189?


Of course I applied for 189. I haven't applied for SS. However, I created my EOI on 2nd July but I submitted on 12th July.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

antonyvkj said:


> Of course I applied for 189. I haven't applied for SS. However, I created my EOI on 2nd July but I submitted on 12th July.


Hmm, then maybe the actual cut-off was July 2nd, as mohit who applied on July 3rd did not receive an invitation... Really weird


----------



## antonyvkj (Jul 21, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Hmm, then maybe the actual cut-off was July 2nd, as mohit who applied on July 3rd did not receive an invitation... Really weird


I too find it very weird, but I have applied on 12th July only. Only DIAC knows the reason.


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

Fonz said:


> Hi everyone.. I have been following this thread and decided to become a member as I'd like to get some advise fron members, especially from Anne Christina as she seems like the boss here haha
> Well long story short, I submitted my EOI on 27th if August with 60 points.. I have been in Australia for almost 5 years and I am currently on a graduate skilled ( temporary) visa which will expire on 30th of December.. I currently work full time not in my nominated occupation though.. What do you guys think i should do? I was planning to apply for 457 just to extend my period till i get an invitation, but seems like 60 pointers have started to get invitation now. Oh this really is a pain... The situation has become really awkward to me, call me lazy or something i should have definitely applied before..well past is past anyway
> 
> Well by the way good luck to everyone here who are in the process of waiting


Hey dear i have same situation as urs. I have applied fr student visa and waiting my turn thru EOI. I think u shud wait for ur turn rather than EOI.


----------



## Fonz (Oct 14, 2012)

You mean instead of waiting for invitation, i should apply for 457 ( employer sponsored)


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

Fonz said:


> You mean instead of waiting for invitation, i should apply for 457 ( employer sponsored)


No dear sorry i did mistake above. I was saying u shud wait for ur turn thru EOI rathr than 457.. if u want to go wid sponsrship then ho to regional area so that u cud get PR first.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Just got bak from Megadeth Concert, Still alive & kickin !

Like many others, got 189 invite - submitted July 1st, (did update some SS info on 4th July though) So SKILLSELECT working as promised!

Cheers!


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

thewall said:


> Just got bak from Megadeth Concert, Still alive & kickin !
> 
> Like many others, got 189 invite - submitted July 1st, (did update some SS info on 4th July though) So SKILLSELECT working as promised!
> 
> Cheers!


Congratulations! :clap2:


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Congratulations! :clap2:


umm,as per Anne's predictions,the 60 points backlog minght be cleared soon.

Eventually we will have more invites available compared to EOIs....except for those occupation codes with low ceilings


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Congratulations! :clap2:



Thnx,

Just Finished Application, no ACK yet though

TRN page - Status : In Progress, 
EOI status: Lodged (perhaps VISA)
EOI corr messege: Suspended as VISA lodged.

It seems Doc upload Recommended list is not quite correct, god knows if i made some mistake or wht.


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

thewall said:


> Thnx,
> 
> Just Finished Application, no ACK yet though
> 
> ...




I just got an invite too and am just putting the docs together before I start filling in the application. May I know if we need to upload our photo (passport sized one)? Also, if we did not claim a single point from work experience, must we still upload employment letters from our previous employers? Is there a checklist? If so, would you mind sharing the checklist with us? Thanks.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

immi888 said:


> I just got an invite too and am just putting the docs together before I start filling in the application. May I know if we need to upload our photo (passport sized one)? Also, if we did not claim a single point from work experience, must we still upload employment letters from our previous employers? Is there a checklist? If so, would you mind sharing the checklist with us? Thanks.



Hi, Chklist will vary based on claims, but wht i seen so far - my application showing some wrong doc req (system generated).

u could however, look @ general checklist
View attachment 189-applicant-checklist.pdf


hope it helps.

Cheers!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Kangaroo20 said:


> Communication method being chosen electronic should solve all the issues



So did u get it or not? I m still waiting to see your post :ranger:


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Got the invitation just now for 189 with 65 points.
> 
> Cheers!


hi,

congratulations . where are you planning to settle in Australia ?


----------



## gopes.poduri (May 20, 2012)

Hi all. I have a query on claiming 5 points for Australian work experience. I have been working in Australia for the past 2 years. How can I claim those 5 points? What all proofs I need to submit at a later stage?
I lodged EOI for 189 on 14th Sept with 60 points. Hence your inputs are very helpful. One more thing is in my ACS assessment my Australian experience was not mentioned explicitly. Is it mandatory to include in ACS for claiming Australian experience?


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi everyone. congrats to those whi got their invitations. 

is there ny1 who get invite in 2613 at 60 points??


----------



## amittal (Sep 28, 2012)

Congrats to everyone who has been invited in the last round!!!

I wonder why DIAC hasn't updated the Reports tab yet... I thought it'll be updated before Oct 15th...

I am particularly interested in the Occupation Ceiling levels updated from July till Sep end.... Also, it would be interesting to look at the EOI summary for 60 & 65 pointers!

Let's hope they publish it this week...

Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

harry82 said:


> hi,
> 
> congratulations . where are you planning to settle in Australia ?


Thanks. Hope you get yours too!

Cheers!


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi guys. Congratulations to all who got the invitations, job well done!!!!

Does anyone know, how skill select is going to behave after DECEMBER 15 2012? I mean will it still be 900 invitations issued twice a month in 2013, or are the invitations going to be made quarterly? I m just worried coz i applied on 16th sept wid 60 points and doesn't look gettin n invitation by the end of the year. Any comments would be much appreciated.


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Hello All,

I've received a positive result from ACS for my job code and plan to submit EOI soon. 
I wanted to check if we need to apply in a particular state before submitting an EOI. I am looking at two options currently - 
1. Submit an EOI with 65 points and wait for subclass 189 results
2. apply for VIC state sponsorship as my job code is listed in this state

With the current trends, how much time would it take approximately to receive EOI acceptance? 

Regards.


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I've received a positive result from ACS for my job code and plan to submit EOI soon.
> I wanted to check if we need to apply in a particular state before submitting an EOI. I am looking at two options currently -
> ...


You can check in the 'Reports' section in Skill select. It has all details of previous invitations...including the cut offs...


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hi guys. Congratulations to all who got the invitations, job well done!!!!
> 
> Does anyone know, how skill select is going to behave after DECEMBER 15 2012? I mean will it still be 900 invitations issued twice a month in 2013, or are the invitations going to be made quarterly? I m just worried coz i applied on 16th sept wid 60 points and doesn't look gettin n invitation by the end of the year. Any comments would be much appreciated.


Hi

Based on what I read on the website I understand there would be at least one round of invite every month...based on the graphs of EOI summaries of JUL and AUG I can only see some 800 in July and some 400 in Aug. and I understand from these forums that people who applied on 1st and 2nd July with 60pts have started getting their Invites. 
U need to keep track of ur date of effect rather than ur date of submission coz that is date basis which EOI of same points gets invited


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I've received a positive result from ACS for my job code and plan to submit EOI soon.
> I wanted to check if we need to apply in a particular state before submitting an EOI. I am looking at two options currently -
> ...


Do you have 65 points for 189 (without sponsorship)? Points have already dropped to 60, so if you lodge your EoI with 65 points you will receive an invitation immediately in the next round. With 60 points on the other hand you could expect a wait of several month (approx. until Jan 2013).


----------



## multitasking (Jan 16, 2011)

AnneChristina said:


> Do you have 65 points for 189 (without sponsorship)? Points have already dropped to 60, so if you lodge your EoI with 65 points you will receive an invitation immediately in the next round. With 60 points on the other hand you could expect a wait of several month (approx. until Jan 2013).


HI Anne Christina.. I hope you don't mind asking me this... i have 60 pts on 189 and has a date of effect Sept 16. When do you think based on your analysis I'll get the invite?

I'm praying that I'll get an invite as a Christmas gift... ray2:


thank you very much...


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

multitasking said:


> HI Anne Christina.. I hope you don't mind asking me this... i have 60 pts on 189 and has a date of effect Sept 16. When do you think based on your analysis I'll get the invite?
> 
> I'm praying that I'll get an invite as a Christmas gift... ray2:
> 
> ...


Haha, yup, based on my numbers you should receive an invitation Dec 15 :xmasunwrap:


----------



## gopes.poduri (May 20, 2012)

*Hi*

I have updated EOI with my Australian work experience of around 23 months. However, points haven't been updated. Attaching the screen shot for reference. Can someone please confirm If i am doing anything wrong here?

Regards,
Gopi


----------



## ank (Dec 25, 2011)

gopes.poduri said:


> I have updated EOI with my Australian work experience of around 23 months. However, points haven't been updated. Attaching the screen shot for reference. Can someone please confirm If i am doing anything wrong here?
> 
> Regards,
> Gopi


You should not split your India or Australia exp based on your designation. You have to mention like this for example 20/09/2004 to 01/10/2010 as Indian exp and 02/10/2010 to till date (blank) if you are working in the same company. Make changes and check.. Your points should get calculated.


----------



## gopes.poduri (May 20, 2012)

Hi Ank,
I thought we need to split experience based on designation and not location. Is there any guideline published for the same?


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

gopes.poduri said:


> Hi Ank,
> I thought we need to split experience based on designation and not location. Is there any guideline published for the same?


Hi,

AFAIK, you should split Work experience based on location for Australia.

Eg.) If you are on a Intra-Company transfer (457 Visa) from India to Australia, you should split that period into 2 - One for India and one for Australia. In that case, you may give 2 reference letters - one in India letterhead and one in Australia letterhead if possible. If not, you can give IntraCompany transfer letter along with one reference letter.

Hope this helps.


----------



## gopes.poduri (May 20, 2012)

Thank you V190, I have HR letter with my start date of Australian assignment along with salary slips, TFN, rental agreement etc. Unfortunately I can't produce 2 letter heads as my company doesn't have in that format.


----------



## amittal (Sep 28, 2012)

It seems everything has gone silent lately.......

- No new reports being published on Skill-select
- State Sponsorship is dead-slow (esp SA)
- No updates/queries on this thread as well...

Hope things pick up soon.....


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

amittal said:


> It seems everything has gone silent lately.......
> 
> - No new reports being published on Skill-select
> - State Sponsorship is dead-slow (esp SA)
> ...


Ha...Ha...Every one switched to Christmas mood. Only fair after a year of hard work


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

asanka_kumarasingha said:


> I got invitation for point 65, i just realized that I have 60 point only. I know 60 is the minimum mark for the visa. If I apply ,does my application get rejected? i mean i got invitation for 65 point, but i have only 60)


DON'T APPLY. Your application will be rejected for having overstated points in the EOI. You will lose your application fee of of about $3100. 

So, just let the invite lapse in 60 days time and resubmit the EOI with the correct point score (i.e. 60 points). Wait for another invite (for a 60 points score EOI).


----------



## Jen Psd (Nov 27, 2012)

Can anyone assist me with the following.Does anyone have similar issue with Family sponsor.

Time Line:Family Sponsored for NSW State Visa 475
Application processing started - 26.06.2012
Case Officer Allocated-12.09.12
Medical,PC,Work ref requested -16.09.12
Work Met -24.10.12
PCC Met -26.10.12
Medical Met -04.11.12
Family Sponsor still says "Further Checking required "when I have already submitted all the documents by 30th Sept 2012.
Still awaiting reply or grant.27.11.2012

Anyone with the same Issue


----------



## venuhunev (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi,

Can we get skills assessment done by Vetassess instead of ACS.. Is there any advantage ? Please assist.

Thanks,
Venu.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

venuhunev said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can we get skills assessment done by Vetassess instead of ACS.. Is there any advantage ? Please assist.
> 
> ...


It entirely depends on your nominated occupation. You will have to use the assessing body for that code.
You will see each assessing body on the right side of the list: http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule1.pdf


----------



## venuhunev (Oct 4, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> It entirely depends on your nominated occupation. You will have to use the assessing body for that code.
> You will see each assessing body on the right side of the list: http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule1.pdf


Thanks AnneChristina.


----------



## yooun88 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi Anne,

It seems that I cannot put my email into the message...
This is so frustrating...


----------



## yooun88 (Oct 26, 2012)

I have spent almost half an hour in the middle of my research at uni... sigh...
Anything I can do about it?

I am really keen to get the spread sheet...

Thanks..


----------



## vineetbabbar (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi Man,

I've applied for the same subclass 189 as yours. I'm perplexed with some the documents to be attached. Can I have your mobile no. so that I can speak to you regarding the same?

-Vineet Babbar (New Delhi)
+91 8826909601




Batman1982 said:


> This is what I have got till now....please let me know your thoughts...
> 
> Document list:
> 1) Application form 1393 (I don't think I need to download it, it will be filled online)
> ...


----------



## Omer316 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi Anne/ seniors

According to the latest analysis, when can an EOI submitted on 04/01/2013 expect to receive an invitation? An expected date would be much appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Omer316 said:


> Hi Anne/ seniors
> 
> According to the latest analysis, when can an EOI submitted on 04/01/2013 expect to receive an invitation? An expected date would be much appreciated!
> 
> Thanks


Hi Omer,
I'm afraid I don't think anybody conducts an analysis at the moment. My sheet doesn't work anymore as it was only designed for invitation rounds on the 1st and 15th of each month.
Anyways, just a blind guess: if you are lucky you may get an invitation on Jan 21st. Otherwise you should most certainly get invited beginning of Feb.
The next round (Jan 7) will provide some more info on how the cut-off is progressing. Might be easier to tell afterwards. Good luck!


----------



## Omer316 (Oct 7, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Hi Omer,
> I'm afraid I don't think anybody conducts an analysis at the moment. My sheet doesn't work anymore as it was only designed for invitation rounds on the 1st and 15th of each month.
> Anyways, just a blind guess: if you are lucky you may get an invitation on Jan 21st. Otherwise you should most certainly get invited beginning of Feb.
> The next round (Jan 7) will provide some more info on how the cut-off is progressing. Might be easier to tell afterwards. Good luck!


Thanks for your reply! The EOI submitted is with 60 points so am I also hoping to get an invitation anywhere in feb or at the most march. Anyways, the next round would definitely provide more info. Thanks for your time !!


----------



## zamil525 (Nov 14, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Hi Omer,
> I'm afraid I don't think anybody conducts an analysis at the moment. My sheet doesn't work anymore as it was only designed for invitation rounds on the 1st and 15th of each month.
> Anyways, just a blind guess: if you are lucky you may get an invitation on Jan 21st. Otherwise you should most certainly get invited beginning of Feb.
> The next round (Jan 7) will provide some more info on how the cut-off is progressing. Might be easier to tell afterwards. Good luck!


Dear Anne,

The document,that u created, has been very helpful in the past , thousands of forum members have been benefited by this doc, so we, who are expecting to get an invitation, should not leave this document blank and abandon. Can u pls. share the link of the document ? I am roaming for the link...


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

zamil525 said:


> Dear Anne,
> 
> The document,that u created, has been very helpful in the past , thousands of forum members have been benefited by this doc, so we, who are expecting to get an invitation, should not leave this document blank and abandon. Can u pls. share the link of the document ? I am roaming for the link...


Hi Zamil,
I think the reason that nobody is trying to make any forecasts right now is that it has become really difficult to predict the number of new EoIs.

You may have recognized that the cut-off date progressed slower and slower over the past few rounds. This may be caused by an actual increase in EoIs, but it may also be due to a system bug (for many people who lodged a valid visa application the EoI did not get frozen, so even though they already applied they received a second invitation in skillselect. This error artificially inflates the number of EoIs in the system and negatively impacts the invitation date). As it is impossible to tell how many people are affected by the bug and how many EoIs have actually been lodged in the past, any forecast is prone to be incorrect. My guess for the next round is Dec 20, but I wouldn't be surprised if this is completely wrong.

Regarding my sheet, as I said, it doesn't work anymore. It was over-complicated and entirely based on invitation rounds on the 1st and 15th of each month. So all formulas were hard-coded and only allowed for a limited number of date ranges. It would probably be easier to create a new sheet than to fix that one. And btw, there is no link.

Anyways, I wish you good luck for the next round! In about 8 hours we should know more.


----------



## zamil525 (Nov 14, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Hi Zamil,
> I think the reason that nobody is trying to make any forecasts right now is that it has become really difficult to predict the number of new EoIs.
> 
> You may have recognized that the cut-off date progressed slower and slower over the past few rounds. This may be caused by an actual increase in EoIs, but it may also be due to a system bug (for many people who lodged a valid visa application the EoI did not get frozen, so even though they already applied they received a second invitation in skillselect. This error artificially inflates the number of EoIs in the system and negatively impacts the invitation date). As it is impossible to tell how many people are affected by the bug and how many EoIs have actually been lodged in the past, any forecast is prone to be incorrect. My guess for the next round is Dec 20, but I wouldn't be surprised if this is completely wrong.
> ...


Dear Anne,

Many thanks for you explanantion, I was really wondering why the assumption and analysis is not going on in this forum like the previous skill select rounds. 

Wish may your words be true as my Date of Effect is 18-Dec-2012 ??? AM/PM(I do not know the time as my EOI only shows the date, not time) :juggle:


----------



## andrew_expat (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi Asanka
As your point overstates the real possesed point, it is a good idea not to apply as application fee is not cheap.
Probably better to apply new EOI after completing the waiting period.
Regards


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All,

Has any one got there invitation....?
Any one knows about new ceiling limit...?

Cheers

XXX


----------



## stkwn99 (Jun 26, 2013)

EOI question for MCTS

I have done my ACS ICT assessment and got result like this:

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migragiton under 261112 of the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification have been assessed as follows:
Your MCTS from Microsoft completed August 2012 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing
Your Bachelor of Engineering from xxxx University completed June 2000 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.


When I apply for EOI, do I need to add the MCTS qualification? Since I just want to claim the points for my bachelor qualification, and according to the rules, points can be awarded for only one of your recognised qualifications.
It seems pointless mentioning the MCTS qualificiation.

Or if it is yes.
How to add the qualification in EOI?
It consists of more than one certifications. For example, MCT for windows7, configuration, MCT for Network...ects.
Do I need to add every certificaiton IN EOI.
How to complete the form for the fields like begin date and complete date?
Since the tests complete within one days. But you couldn't fill the begin and complete date in the same day...

Thanks for help.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello everyone i have a question.
I am engineer living and working in Japan since last 2 years after i graduated from university in India.

1. My usual country of residence will be japan right?

2.My work experience is 2.8 months.In regards to the- has applicant been employed in nominated skilled level occupation before applying for visa.It asks if yes then select how many years?I have 2.8 years exp in nominated field but when i click and select from tab it says minimum 3 years.

Please advise what i should do?

Any help is grateful.


----------

